# United States Imperialism



## Socialist (Jun 29, 2015)

*

*
*Friendly Dictators*
*BY DENNIS BERNSTEIN AND LAURA SYDELL*
Many of the world’s most repressive dictators have been friends of America. Tyrants, torturers, killers, and sundry dictators and corrupt puppet-presidents have been aided, supported, and rewarded handsomely for their loyalty to US interests. Traditional dictators seize control through force, while constitutional dictators hold office through voting fraud or severely restricted elections, and are frequently puppets and apologists for the military juntas which control the ballot boxes. In any case, none have been democratically elected by the majority of their people in fair and open elections.

They are democratic America’s undemocratic allies. They may rise to power through bloody ClA-backed coups and rule by terror and torture. Their troops may receive training or advice from the CIA and other US agencies. US military aid and weapons sales often strengthen their armies and guarantee their hold on power. Unwavering “anti-communism” and a willingness to provide unhampered access for American business interests to exploit their countries’ natural resources and cheap labor are the excuses for their repression, and the primary reason the US government supports them. They may be linked internationalIy to extreme right-wing groups such as the World Anti-Communist League, and some have had strong Nazi affiliations and have offered sanctuary to WWll Nazi war criminals.

They usually grow rich, while their countries’ economies deteriorate and the majority of their people live in poverty. US tax dollars and US-backed loans have made billionaires of some, while others are international drug dealers who also collect CIA paychecks. Rarely are they called to account for their crimes. And rarely still, is the US government held responsible for supporting and protecting some of the worst human rights violators in the world.


*Abacha, General Sani —————————-Nigeria
Amin, Idi ——————————————Uganda
Banzer, Colonel Hugo —————————Bolivia
Batista, Fulgencio ——————————–Cuba
Bolkiah, Sir Hassanal —————————-Brunei
Botha, P.W. —————————————South Africa
Branco, General Humberto ———————Brazil
Cedras, Raoul ————————————-Haiti
Cerezo, Vinicio ———————————–Guatemala
Chiang Kai-Shek ———————————Taiwan
Cordova, Roberto Suazo ————————Honduras
Christiani, Alfredo ——————————-El Salvador
Diem, Ngo Dihn ———————————Vietnam
Doe, General Samuel —————————-Liberia
Duvalier, Francois ——————————–Haiti
Duvalier, Jean Claude—————————–Haiti
Fahd bin’Abdul-‘Aziz, King ———————Saudi Arabia
Franco, General Francisco ———————–Spain
Hitler, Adolf —————————————Germany
Hassan II——————————————-Morocco
Marcos, Ferdinand ——————————-Philippines
Martinez, General Maximiliano Hernandez —El Salvador
Mobutu Sese Seko ——————————-Zaire
Noriega, General Manuel ————————Panama
Ozal, Turgut ————————————–Turkey
Pahlevi, Shah Mohammed Reza —————Iran
Papadopoulos, George ————————–Greece
Park Chung Hee ———————————South Korea
Pinochet, General Augusto ———————Chile
Pol Pot———————————————Cambodia
Rabuka, General Sitiveni ————————Fiji
Montt, General Efrain Rios ———————Guatemala
Salassie, Halie ————————————Ethiopia
Salazar, Antonio de Oliveira ——————–Portugal
Somoza, Anastasio Jr. ————————–Nicaragua
Somoza, Anastasio, Sr. ————————-Nicaragua
Smith, Ian —————————————-Rhodesia
Stroessner, Alfredo —————————–Paraguay
Suharto, General ———————————Indonesia
Trujillo, Rafael Leonidas ———————–Dominican Republic
Videla, General Jorge Rafael ——————Argentina
Zia Ul-Haq, Mohammed ———————-Pakistan*

*GENERAL SANI ABACHA
President of Nigeria*
General Sani Abacha is a corrupt and repressive dictator in the oil-rich country of Nigeria. Supported by oil wealth, Abacha has tried to cover his repression under a mantle of democracy by allowing fraudulent elections which only serve to guarantee his continued control. During elections in 1994, Chief Moshood Abiola, considered to be the likely winner, was arrested and placed in prison before the rigged results were announced; Abacha retained control. More than 100 government executions occurred in 1994, and numerous pro-democracy demonstrators were killed by police. Shell Oil provides most of the country’s wealth by extracting oil from the Ogoniland region, while in the process causing severe environmental destruction and devastating the local economy. More than 700 Ogoni environmentalists protesting the destruction of their way of life, were executed in recent years. The greatest travesty occurred in November 1995, when environmental leader Ken Saro-Wiwa and 8 associates, were hanged despite an international outcry. Shell supported Abacha’s policies by its silence. Despite an outcry that Nigerian oil be boycotted, the US government refused to do so.

*IDI AMIN
General of Uganda*
Amin was one of the most notorious of Africa’s post-independence dictators. A former heavyweight boxing champion in Uganda and a non-commissioned officer in the British Army there, Amin caught the attention of his superiors because of his efficient management of concentration camps in Kenya during the Mau Mau rebellion in the 1950s, where he earned the title of “The Strangler”. Because of his loyalty to Britain and his strongly anti-communist stance, Amin was picked by the British to replace the elected Ugandan government in a 1971 coup. While in power, he earned a reputation as a “clown” in some circles in the West, but he was no joke at home. Amin brutalized his people with British and US military aid and with Israeli and CIA training of his troops. The body count of his friends, the clergy, soldiers, and ordinary Ugandans rose daily, but the West ignored his cruelty. As he continued to demand more aid and sophisticated weapons, he finally lost support. In 1979, his quest for more power lead him to invade Tanzania. In retaliation, he was overthrown by an invading Tanzanian / Ugandan army. Amin fled to Saudi Arabia, where he now lives a quiet life in a modest villa outside Jeddah, looking after his goats and chickens and cultivating his vegetable garden. Traditional Arab garb has replaced the bemedalled Field Marshal’s uniform of his heyday.

*COLONEL HUGO BANZER
President of Bolivia*
In 1970, in Bolivia, when then-President Juan Jose Torres nationalized Gulf Oil properties and tin mines owned by US interests, and tried to establish friendly relations with Cuba and the Soviet Union, he was playing with fire. The coup to overthrow Torres, led by US-trained officer and Gulf Oil beneficiary Hugo Banzer, had direct support from Washington. When Banzer’s forces had a breakdown in radio communications, US Air Force radio was placed at their disposal. Once in power, Banzer began a reign of terror. Schools were shut down as hotbeds of political subversive activity. Within two years, 2,000 people were arrested and tortured without trial. As in Paraguay, Argentina and Brazil, the native Indians were ordered off their land and deprived of tribal identity. Tens-of-thousands of white South Africans were enticed to immigrate with promises of the land stolen from the Indians, with a goal of creating a white Bolivia. When Catholic clergy tried to aid the Indians, the regime, with CIA help, launched terrorist attacks against them, and this “Banzer Plan” became a model for similar anti-Catholic actions throughout Latin America.

*FULGENCIO BATISTA
President of Cuba*
Cuban Army Sergeant Fulgencio Batista first seized power in a 1932 coup. He was President Roosevelt’s handpicked dictator to counteract leftists who had overthrown strongman Cerardo Machado. Batista ruled or several years, then left for Miami, returning in 1952 just in time for another coup, against elected president Carlos Prio Socorras. His new regime was quickly recognized by President Eisenhower. Under Batista, U.S. interests flourished and little was said about democracy. With the loyal support of Batista, Mafioso boss Meyer Lansky developed Havana into an international drug port. Cabinet offices were bought and sold and military officials made huge sums on smuggling and vice rackets. Havana became a fashionable hot spot where America’s rich and famous drank and gambled with mobsters. As the gap between the rich and poor grew wider, the poor grew impatient. In 1953, Fidel Castro led an armed group of rebels in a failed uprising on the Moncada army barracks. Castro temporarily fled the country and Batista struck back with a vengeance. Freedom of speech was curtailed and subversive teachers, lawyers and public officials were fired from their jobs. Death squads tortured and killed thousands of “communists”. Batista was assisted in his crackdown by Lansky and other members of organized crime who believed Castro would jeopardize their gambling and drug trade. Despite this, Batista remained a friend to Eisenhower and the US until he was finally overthrown by Castro in 1959.

*SIR HASSANAL BOLKIAH
The Sultan of Brunei*
To illegally fund what they referred to as the “Democratic Resistance” in Nicaragua, Oliver North and Former Assistant Secretary d State Elliot Abrams solicited funds from several authoritarian regimes, including Taiwan, South Korea and the more obscure Sultanate of Brunei Darussalam. Sir Hassanal Bolkiah, the Sultan of Brunei, the world’s richest monarch, was indeed generous to the Contras — to the tune of $10 million. But, this generosity was not because of any commitment to democracy in Nicaragua or anywhere else, for Brunei is a monarchical dictatorship, under a State of Emergency since 1982. The Sultan also allows Brunei to be the ClA’s ears on the explosive Malaysian-lndonesian border. His Royal Highness was also involved with the infamous Nugan Hand Bank of Australia, a 1960s-70s CIA front for South East Asian drug operations and money laundering. In fact, according to a secret 1978 memo, Nugan Hand submitted a proposal to provide His Highness the Sultan with a bank structure and depository system which he alone can control should any change of government take place. The Sultan lives in a new palace that may have cost as much as a billion dollars, while over 90% of his subjects live in abject poverty. Those who protest such inequalities don’t fare well with the authorities. According to Amnesty International, Brunei’s jails hold “at least five prisoners of conscience who have spent 25 years in detention without having been convicted of any crime.”

*P.W. BOTHA
President of South Africa*
During P.W. Botha’s first term as President, the former Secretary of Defense altered the structure of government, giving the military and police unprecedented power. To justify this, he pointed to increasingly vocal discontent among South Africa’s disenfranchised blacks, the large number of black states In Africa, and a so-called “growing Marxist” threat in the region. South Africa, he said, was engaged in a “total war’ and must develop a “total strategy” to fight the battle. South Africa’s apartheid regime was quietly supported by the US government, despite a UN boycott and Congressional efforts to reduce US investment there, Ronald Reagan significantly increased military expenditures in the country. But few Americans realized that Botha’s total strategy against blacks had turned his nation into a ruthless aggressor. When Portugal withdrew from its colonies in Mozambique and Angola, Botha, claiming he wanted to strengthen capitalism on the continent, financed the Mozambique National Resistance (MNR) against the country’s popular government. The MNR, who receive direct training from South Africa, cut off the ears, noses, and limbs of civilians. After killing their parents and raping young women in front of 10 year old boys, they recruited these boys to fight. In 1989, P.W. Botha suffered a stroke and later resigned. In early 1990 his successor, F.W. De Klerk, watching as international sanctions ruined S. Africa’s economy, legalized political opposition parties and freed several important black political prisoners, including Nelson Mandela who had been imprisoned for 27 years for political activities against apartheid. Apartheid finally fell when Nelson Mandela was elected President of South Africa.

*GENERAL HUMBERTO BRANCO
President of Brazil*
In 1961, Brazilian President Jaao Goulart sought to trade with communist nations, supported the labor movement, and had limited the profits multi-nationals could take out of the country. These policies were clearly unacceptable to the American business interests. In 1964, the US took part in the overthrow of Goulart by General Humberto de Alencar Castello Branco, although US government officials have denied involvement. As an example of US support for Branco, just prior to the coup, US officials cabled Washington a request for oil for Branco’s soldiers in case Goulart’s troops blew up the refineries. Brancos regime was short but brutal. Labor unions were banned, criticism of the President became unlawful, and thousands of suspected communists (including children) were arrested and tortured. As in Paraguay, Argentina, and Bolivia, land was stolen from native Indians and their culture was destroyed. Drug dealers, many of them government officials, were given protection because they maintained national security interests. Brazil formed ties with the World Anti-communist League and assisted General Videla in his takeover of Argentina. When Branco stepped down in 1967, he left behind a constitution with greatly increased military and executive powers, crippling Brazil’s efforts to restore democracy.

*RAOUL CEDRAS
General of Haiti*
General Cedras seized power in Haiti in 1991 after the election of Jean-Bertrand Aristide. He ruled with the rod of iron associated with Haiti’s infamous former dictators, the Duvaliers — there were at least 4.000 political assassinations and more than 40,000 fled the country in boats for the US. He fled into exile in September 1994 when the US sent an invasion force under the banner of the UN.
Cedras is now in Panama, the only rival to France as the favorite haven for former dictators — Juan Domingo Peron of Argentina and the Shah of Iran once took refuge there, and Guatemala’s Jorge Serrano is a great success as a racehorse owner. Cedras has a penthouse suite in Panama City’s wealthy Punta Paitilla area. He is not short of cash — the US State Department alone pays him $5,000 a month in rent for his properties in Haiti. Panama University Professor Miguel Antonio Bernal complains: ‘Our country is being used as a wastebasket for the political toxic waste of the world.’

*VINICIO CEREZO
President of Guatemala*
According to Amnesty International, arbitrary arrest, torture, disappearance, and political killings were everyday realities for Guatemalans during decades of US financed military dictatorship. In January 1986, Christian Democrat leader Vinicio Cerezo was elected President and said he had “the political will to respect the rights of man”, but it didn’t take long to find out that his political will was irrelevant in the face of Guatemala’s well-oiled military machine. Hopes for change were dashed when Cerezo announced that Guatemala would continue to provide amnesty for all past military offenses committed from General Elrain Rios Montt’s coup in 1982 through the 1986 elections. Although Ronald Reagan’s State Department asserted “there has not been a single clear-cut case of political killing, within months of Cerezo’s inauguration, opposition leaders attributed 56 murders to security forces and death squads, while Americas Watch claimed that “throughout 1986, violent killings were reported in the Guatemalan press at the rate of 100 per month”. Altogether, Americas Watch says, tens-of-thousands were killed and 400 rural villages were destroyed by government death squads during Reagan’s term in office. Colonel D’Jalma Dominguez, former army spokesman, explains “For convenience sake a civilian government is preferable, such as the one we have now. If anything goes wrong, only the Christian Democrats will get the blame. It’s better to remain outside. The real power will not be lost.” Today, the real power still resides with the military.

*CHIANG KAI-SHEK
President of Taiwan*
The Chinese civil war pitted Mao Tse-Tung’s Communists against Chiang Kai-Shek’s Nationalists. The US-backed Chiang, but when he couldn’t do the job they also supported Japanese troops fighting the Communists, even before WWll had ended. Hated for his wanton cruelty, corruption, and decadence, Chiang did not enjoy the support of the Chinese people; entire divisions of the Nationalist army defected and fled to the island of Formosa (Taiwan). A presidential commission appointed by Harry Truman reported after Chiang’s arrival there that his forces “ruthlessly, corruptly, and avariciously imposed their regime on the population. Under Nationalist rule, 85% of the population was disenfranchised, but the onset of the Korean War and the anti-communist hysteria of the McCarthy era led the US to declare that the tiny island represented the real government of China. The US was crucial in keeping mainland China out of the UN until 1971. Chiang gave the World Anti-Communist League (an international organization with links to Nazis, drug smugglers, and the CIA) its first home, permitting WACL members to use a military academy there to train troops for Latin American military coups. President Carter tried to cut US ties to WACL, but Ronald Reagan received campaign funds from the group, and WACL became involved with training and supplying contras in Argentina and Taiwan. Chiang Kai-Shek died in 1975, but many of his policies continue in Taiwan.

*ROBERTO SUAZO CORDOVA
President of Honduras*
Honduras was the original “Banana Republic” — its history inextricably intertwined with that of the US-based United Fruit Company, but in 1979, when Anastasio Somoza was overthrown in Nicaragua, Honduras got a new nickname — “The Pentagon Republic”. In 1978 Honduras received $16.2 million in US aid. By 1985, it was getting $231 million, primarily because President Suazo Cordova, working with the US Ambassador and the Honduran military, allowed Honduras to become a training center for U.S. funded Nicaraguan contras. General Alvarez assisted in training programs and founded a special “hit squad”, the Cobras. Victims of the Cobras were stripped, bound, thrown into pits, and tortured. The Reagan Administration claimed ignorance of these human rights violations, but US advisors have admitted knowledge. Alvarez who made enemies among his troops because he pocketed U.S. aid and because he belonged to the “Moonies”, a far-right South Korean religious cult, was overthrown by the military in 1984. Suazo’s ties to Alvarez cost him his bid in the next election, but death squad activity and US aid to Honduras continued. Many high ranking government and military personnel during and after Suazo’s term were drug traffickers, and although the US government denies knowledge of this, there is evidence to the contrary. In fact, the US embassy was renting space from known drug dealers.

*ALFREDO CRISTIANI
President of El Salvador*
General Hernandez Martinez’s 1932 anti-communist purge, was carried out on behalf of El Salvador’s rich coffee oligarchy, the so-called “Fourteen Families”. New president Alfredo Cristiani is a member of those same ” Fourteen Families”, and his ARENA party is linked to brutalities surpassing Hernandez Martinez’s. Cristiani is moderate-sounding, schooled in Washington D. C., and indebted to the military for power. As puppet – president, he yielded to ARENA founder Roberto D’Aubuisson, whom a former US Ambassador called a “pathological killer”. D’Aubuisson, a former Army Major with ties to Jesse Helms and the US right, studied unconventional warfare in the U S and Taiwan. According to D’Aubuisson, “the Christian Democrats (Ex-President Jose Napoleon Duarte’s party) are communists, but Jesuit priests are “the worst scum of all”. US State Department cables indicate D’Aubuisson “planned and ordered the assassination of the late Archbishop Oscar Amulfoo Romero”. It’s believed he was behind the White Warriors Union (UGB), whose slogan was “Be patriotic-kill a priest”. In 1989 six priests were slain and Cristiani soon admitted his US trained soldiers had committed the murders. Yet, although assassinations of priests are notable, 70,000 other civilians were killed by the Salvadoran military and the death squads since 1980.

*NGO DINH DIEM
President of South Vietnam*
Ngo Dinh Diem oppressed the Vietnamese people so badly that many of them turned to the communists for protection from his ruthless rule. Even President Eisenhower admitted that “had elections been held, possibly 80% of the population would have voted for Ho Chi Minh, the communist leader”. Yet Diem, who had once lived in the US, had connections, in Washington, who liked his anti-communism. He founded the Can Lao Party (CLP), a secret police force overseen by his brother, Ngo Dinh Nhu, and Nhu’s wife, Madame Nhu. The three were notorious for their ineptitude and cruelty. The CLP was not even their idea, it was originally promoted by the US State Department to rid the country of communists. Diem alienated urban professionals by suppressing all opposition to his regime. He alienated peasants by canceling their age-old local elections, forcing them off their land, and moving them into “agrovilles” surrounded by barbed wire, which even US officials conceded bore a striking resemblance to concentration camps. Ultimately, he angered his own military officers because he promoted on the basis of loyalty, not merit. In an effort to keep Diem in power, the US tried to persuade him to make political reforms. He refused, so they persuaded him to make military reforms. But when Diem was finally overthrown and assassinated in 1963, none of his generals rose to defend him. Nor did the US, which, after 8 years, had finally realized that Diem wasn’t popular.

*GENERAL SAMUEL DOE
President of Liberia*
Samuel Doe came to power in a bloody 1980 coup, a Master Sergeant in military gear. Today, he is a self-made General in a suit, living on US aid and corporate kickbacks. But while Doe and his cronies live in luxury, the rest of Liberia dwells in squalor. Under his regime, the gross domestic product has decreased by 13%, the country’s health statistics are among the world’s worst, 80% of the population is illiterate, all opposition parties but one were forbidden to participate in the 1985 national elections, and those who protest these inequities are jailed or killed. Doe, a pro-American anti-communist, received $500 million in U.S. aid between 1980 and 1985. When Congress threatened to cut off funds because of Liberia’s human rights abuses, Doe requested “American financial advice” as a show of good will. The U.S. sent 17 accountants, bank examiners, and economists to help Doe balance his budget, but they realized a difficult task lay ahead when they learned that Doe had purchased over sixty $60,000 Mercedes Benz cars for his government ministers and had given the Liberian soccer team $1 million for winning a match against rival Ghana. Ultimately Doe refused to allow access to records concerning 40% of Liberia’s funds, for this “second budget”, revenues from gasoline and lodging taxes, goes directly into the President’s bank account. The American advisors returned home in 1989, mission not accomplished, and Samuel Doe remains in office, despite early 1990 rumblings of rebel plots against him.

*FRANCOIS & JEAN CLAUDE DUVALIER
Presidents of Haiti*
In 1957 Francois “Papa Doc” Duvalier became Haiti’s President-For-Life, establishing a strategic relationship with the US that lasted until 1971, when he was succeeded by his son Jean Claude “Baby Doc” Duvalier. During the 30 years that they ruled with an iron hand, 60,000 Haitians were killed and countless more were tortured by the Duvaliers’ Tonton Macoutes death squads. While Haiti became the poorest country in the Western Hemisphere, the Duvaliers enriched themselves by stealing foreign aid money. In 1980, for instance, the International Monetary Fund granted Haiti a $22 million budget supplement. Within weeks, $16 million was “unaccounted for”. Baby Doc made Haiti into a trans-shipment point for Colombian cocaine. Nevertheless, as long as Papa and Baby Doc were anti-communists, they could do no wrong in the US government’s eyes. Their regime finally ended in 1986, when Baby Doc fled angry mobs of Haitians for asylum in France, with a fortune estimated at $400 million. It has been estimated that under Baby Doc’s rule 40,000 Haitians were murdered.

*KING FAHD BIN ‘ABDUL – ‘AZIZ
King of Saudi Arabia*
King Fahd bin ‘Abdul -‘Aziz is the absolute monarch of the kingdom of Saudi Arabia. Fahd and 2000 related royals rule with an iron grip of medieval feudalism. Control over the lives of their citizens is total and arbitrary. Torture is common, and amputation is frequently ordered by the courts. Women have few rights, and adultery by women is punished by death by stoning. Executions by hanging are public — there were at least 60 such executions in 1994. The main opposition is from Sunni Islamists, and hundreds are in prison. Saudi Arabia is supported by the United States and other western democracies because of the enormous oil wealth that lies below the country’s desert sands, its pro-West stance, and the royal family’s staunch anti-fundamentalist position. The irony of American policy in Saudi Arabia is that the US, the world’s most vocal advocate for democracy, supports one of the most undemocratic regimes in the world.

*GENERAL FRANCISCO FRANCO
President of Spain*
General Francisco Bahamonde Franco was not the most popular leader in Spain during the early 1930s. A man of humble origins, he had worked his way up the military ladder fighting colonial wars in Africa. Franco, a staunch conservative, was infuriated when a Republican alliance of socialists, Marxists, and liberals won Spain’s first free elections in 1936. So the General decided to restore order by force. Franco’s Nationalists were losing the civil war, but military support from Hitler, Mussolini, and the US corporations that backed Hitler, turned the tide in his favor. Italy and Germany sent 6,060 trucks to Franco’s fascists, but 12,000 were supplied by Ford, General Motors and Studebaker. The US claimed neutrality but didn’t stop these companies from aiding Franco. The failure of the US and other democratic nations to assist Spain’s democratic government was ultimately responsible for Franco’s victory in 1939, and sadly, American volunteers who fought for the Republic were relentlessly persecuted during the US anti-communist hysteria of the 1950s. Under Franco, all political parties and labor unions were banned, books were burned, and dissenters were tortured and executed. Spain was ostracized by the international community, but the US considered Franco a Cold War ally and sank millions into the country. After Franco’s death in 1975, Spain became a democratic republic once again.

*ADOLF HITLER
Chancellor of Germany*
As German bombs fell on London and Nazi tanks rolled over US troops, Sosthenes Behn president and founder of the US based ITT corporation, met with his German representative to discuss improving German communication systems. ITT was designing and building Nazi phone and radio systems as well as supplying crucial parts for German bombs. Our government knew all about this, for under a presidential order, US companies were licensed to trade with the Nazis. The choice of who would be licensed was odd, though. While the Secretary of State gave the Ford Motor Company permission to make Nazi tanks, he simultaneously blocked aid to German-Jewish refugees because the US wasn’t supposed to be trading with the enemy. Other US companies trading with the Third Reich were General Motors, DuPont, Standard Oil of New Jersey, Davis Oil Co., and the Chase National Bank. President Roosevelt did not stop them, fearing a scandal might lead to another stock market crash or lower US moral. Besides, the same companies that traded with Hitler were supplying the US with its armaments, and some corporate leaders threatened to withdraw their support if Roosevelt exposed them. Henry Ford was a good friend of Hitler’s. His book — The International Jew — had Inspired Hltler’s Mein Kampf. The Fuhrer kept Ford’s picture in his office, and Ford was one of only four foreigners to receive Germany’s highest civilian award. As for Sosthenes Behn, at the end of the war, he received the highest civilian award for service to his country — the United States of America.

*HASSAN II
King of Morocco*
Like his former ally, the Shah of Iran, King Hassan ll of Morocco spares himself no earthly delight. He has seven principal palaces, keeps 260 horses in just one of his many stables, boards most of his camels, ostriches, and zebras with his 945 head of cattle at his 1500 acre dairy farm, and he’s got a couple of harems. Meanwhile, the unemployment rate in Morocco is over 20%, and 95% of the population lives in abject poverty, sheltering in makeshift huts in the country’s increasingly swollen cities. Citing dubious historical ties, in 1975, Hassan took his nation into a war in the Western Sahara that is costing the country over $l million a day. Although the International Court of Justice ruled that Morocco has no historical claims to the territory, the US continues to back Hassan diplomatically and financially in his war to annex the area. The US also takes an active role in stopping coup attempts against the King. According to one dissident, the CIA gave Hassan a video tape that enabled him to catch the plotters in the act. The favor was returned when Hassan visited Washington in 1982 — he and President Reagan agreed that the US could use Morocco as an emergency base for its planes. Although Hassan has been less repressive in recent years, members of the opposition are still arrested and tortured. But as his people start to make connections between the rising cost of living and the war in the Sahara, criticism grows, and even the CIA has admitted that Hassan may not be able to keep the lid on dissent much longer.

*FERDINAND MARCOS
President of the Philippines*
Ferdinand Marcos began his career with a bang. At age 21, convicted of gunning down Julio Nalundasan, his father’s victorious opponent in the Philippines first national elections, he went to prison. He was later release by a Supreme Court Justice who, like Marcos and his father, was a Nazi collaborator. Despite Marcos’s record as murderer, fake WWll hero and Nazi agent, he was elected Philippine President in 1965. Under Marcos, the Philippine national debt grew from $2 billion to $30 billion, but US corporations in the Philippines prospered, perhaps explaining why the US didn’t protest Marcos’s imposition of martial law in 1972. The Marcoses enjoyed a luxurious lifestyle, and they salted away billions of dollars in the course of their US-backed rule between 1965 and 1986.
The Carter Administration engineered an $88 million World Bank loan to Marcos, increased military aid to him by 300%, and called him a “soft dictator”. But a 1976 Amnesty International report identified 88 government torturers, and stated that alleged subversives had their heads slammed into walls, their genitals and pubic hair torched, and were beaten with clubs, fists, bottles, and rifle butts. By 1977, the armed forces had quadrupled and over 60,000 Filipinos had been arrested for political reasons. Yet, in 1981, Vice President George Bush praised Marcos for his “adherence to democratic principals and to the democratic processes”. Marcos was overthrown in 1986 by followers of Corazon Aquino, widow of an assassinated opposition leader.
Ferdinand and Imelda fled to Hawaii, only to be indicted in 1988 for fraud and tax evasion. Marcos died in 1989. Imelda returned to the Philippines in 1991 and stood unsuccessfully in the Presidential elections of 1992. In 1993 she was sentenced to 18 years imprisonment for criminal graft and to other long sentences for corruption. She is still free while she appeals. She was elected to Congress in May 1995. Meanwhile, in it attempts to recover the lost Marcos billions from Swiss bank accounts and other shadier locations the Philippines Government has, after paying its US lawyers, recovered the princely sum of $2,000.

*MAXIMILIANO HERNANDEZ MARTlNEZ
General of El Salvador*
Maximiliano Hernandez Martinez seized power El Salvador in a 1931 coup. His philosophy with regard to human rights was clear — “It is a greater crime to kill an ant than a man,” said the General.
Hernandez Martinez initiated an anti-communist purge in 1932 in El Salvador. Subsequent massacres left 40,000 peasants dead and wiped out the country’s Indian culture. An uprising, six weeks later, organized by El Salvador’s Communist Party founder, Farabundo Marti, failed, and was followed by the crackdown on “communists”. Roadways and drainage ditches were littered with bodies. Hotels were raided, individuals with blond hair were dragged out and killed as suspected Russians. Many were executed and then shoved into mass graves they had first been forced to dig. U.S. warships were stationed off-shore, ready to send in Marines to aid the General in case he ran into serious opposition. Hernandez Martinez was run out of the country in 1944, but his memory was celebrated as recently as 1980, when the Maximiliano Hernandez Martinez Brigade carried out a series of death-squad assassinations of prominent Salvadoran leftists. Farabundo Marti, killed during the purge, has also left a legacy — the rebels who fought the U.S. backed government of El Salvador during the 1980s, call themselves the FMLN, the Farabundo Marti Liberation Front.

*MOBUTU SESE SEKO
President of Zaire*
When Zaire’s first elected President, Patrice Lumumba, appeared to be getting too close to socialism, US companies feared they might lose control of Zaire’s precious cobalt, copper, and diamonds. So the CIA stepped in, assassinated Lumumba, and replaced him with Mobutu Sese Seko. Since 1965, Mobutu has been the US’s main man in Central Africa. Mobutu has amassed an estimated $5 billion personal fortune at his nation’s expense. He is perhaps the only world leader who could pay his national debt from his own bank account. In fact, there seems to be no division between his pocket and the national treasury. In 1974, when the US sent $1.4 million to assist troops fighting a civil war, Mobutu pocketed the entire sum. And no foreign company sets itself up in Zaire without a tribute to Mobutu. Although Zaire has more resources than most other countries in the region, it is the fifth poorest. Malnutrition takes the lives of one-third of Zaire’s children, and one child out of two dies before age five. But Mobutu has vowed to keep the world safe for democracy and according to Amnesty International, in the name of anti-communism, he imprisons and tortures, often without trial, anyone who threatens his power base. While some members of Congress grumble about giving assistance to Mobutu, they continue to reward his work against communism and his warm reception of American corporations.

*GENERAL EFRAIN RIOS MONTT
President of Guatemala*
“A Christian has to walk around with his Bible and his machine gun”, said born-again General Efrain Rios Montt, military ruler of Guatemala from March 1982 to August 1983. Rios Montt was one in a long series of dictators who ran Guatemala after the Dulles brothers and United Fruit, backed by the CIA, decided that democratically-elected President Jacobo Arbenz was too reform-minded. And so, they overthrew the country’s constitutional democracy in 1954. The succession of corrupt military dictators ruled Guatemala for over 30 years, one anti-communist tyrant after another receiving U.S. support, aid, and training. After the 1982 coup that brought Rios Montt to power, the U.S. Ambassador to Guatemala said “Guatemala has come out of the darkness and into the light”. President Reagan claimed Rios Montt was given “a bum rap” by human rights groups, and that he was cleaning up problems inherited from his predecessor, General Romeo Lucas Garcia. Ironically, Garcia had given $500,000 to Reagan’s 1980 campaign, and his henchman, Mario Sandoval Alarcon, the ‘Godfather’ of Central American death squads, was a guest at Reagan’s first inaugural celebration. Sandoval proudly calls his National Liberation Movement ” the party of organized violence”. Montt simply moved Garcia’s dirty war from urban centers to the countryside where “the spirit of the lord” guided him against “communist subversives’, mostly indigenous Indians. As many as 10,000 Indians were killed and over 100,000 fled to Mexico as a result of Rios Montt’s “Christian” campaign.

*GENERAL MANUEL NORIEGA
Chief of Defense Forces, Panama*
The US command post for covert Latin American operations is located in the Canal Zone where a series of figurehead presidents, some backed by General Manuel Noriega, had involved Panama in US intelligence operations. General Noriega became commander-in-chief of the National Guard in Panama in 1983, and for the next six years was more powerful than the President. He was the kind of ruthless leader the US favored in the rest of Central America. Noriega first met with then CIA Director George Bush in 1976, while Noriega was collecting $100 thousand a year as a CIA asset. Their friendly relationship persisted even after Noriega’s drug dealing was revealed by a 1975 DEA investigation. During the Reagan era, Noriega collaborated with Oliver North on covert actions against Nicaragua, training contras and providing a transshipment point for CIA supported operations that flew weapons to the contras and cocaine into the US.
But he fell foul of the US when he failed to support their plan to invade Nicaragua — they withdrew aid and imposed sanctions. In 1987, a Miami grand jury indicted him for drug-trafficking, and the CIA tried to destabilize his regime. Noriega warned Bush that he had information which could change the course of the 1988 US elections and the CIA backed off. When Noriega annulled Panama’s 1989 elections, citing CIA interference, Bush renewed attempts to unseat his one-time ally. Critics called Bush’s failure to support an abortive 1989 coup “indecisive”, but his response to that criticism, the December 1989 invasion of Panama, led to world condemnation. Noriega eventually surrendered to face US drug charges. The invasion of 26,000 American troops led to over 4,000 Panamanian deaths and installed a regime with similar close links to drugs, plus a willingness to alter Panama Canal treaties to serve US interests.
Noriega was taken prisoner and stood trial in Miami on charges of drug trafficking and was sentenced to 40 years’ imprisonment. He is still in a Florida jail contemplating the irony that he was once also the protégé of the US Drug Enforcement Agency. Meanwhile the legal office of the President the US installed in his place was discovered to have connections with 14 companies that had laundered drug money.

*TURGUT OZAL
Prime Minister of Turkey*
Turgut Ozal was elected prime minister of Turkey in 1983, after several years of harsh military rule. But while free expression in Turkey has opened up somewhat in recent years, torture and long prison terms for political opponents and government critics have remained a way of life. In 1988, according to Amnesty International, “thousands of people were imprisoned for political reasons…and the use of torture continued to be widespread and systematic”. Turkey’s torturers are ruthless. Says one victim: ” I loosened the blindfold and looked around. The scene was horrific. People were piled up in the corridor waiting their turn to be tortured. Ten people were being led, blindfolded and naked, up and down the corridor and were being beaten to force them to sing reactionary marches. Others, incapable of standing, were tied to hot radiator pipes. A man was forced to watch while his children were tortured.” Regardless of the repression that a succession of governments have subjected the country to, US-Turkish relations remain cordial. In the past, US officials have even attributed the torture problem to “the violent nature of the Turkish people.” Retired Turkish General Turgut Sunalp explains it a different way. “There has been, still is, and will be torture in Turkey because there is torture everywhere in the world,” he said. But despite its human rights abuses, Turkey can do no wrong in US eyes, for it is one of the CIA’s key listening posts on the Soviet border. Not surprisingly, in 1987, Turkey was the third largest recipient of U.S. aid.

*MOHAMMAD REZA PAHLEVI
Shah of Iran*
1953 was a busy year for Allen Dulles. Even as he readied the CIA for a coup in Guatemala, his agents were toppling the liberal left government of Dr. Mohammad Mossadeq and paving the way for the Shah of Iran. With Dulles’ encouragement, the Shah made the Iranian people an offer they couldn’t refuse — join his party or go to jail. Thousands who refused to yield were imprisoned or murdered. During regional elections in 1954, the Shah’s agents raided a religious school and hurled hundreds of students to their deaths from the roof. His regime received 100% of the vote that year, in an election which registered more votes than there were voters.
The Shah’s subsequent solidification of power led to an iron fisted rule enforced by fear and torture. His secret police agency, SAVAK, was created in 1957 and managed by the CIA at all levels of daily operation, including the choice and organization of personnel, selection and operation of equipment, and the running of agents. SAVAK’s torture methods included electric shock, whipping, beating, inserting broken glass and pouring boiling water into the rectum, tying weights to the testicles, and the extraction of teeth and nails. Iran under the Shah became a devoted US ally and a base for spy operations on the border of the Soviet Union. But eventually, the Shah was overthrown in 1978 by an indigenous people’s revolution that held sway until fundamentalist religious leader Ayatollah Khomeini returned to Iran from exile and reasserted his power during the 1979 US hostage crisis.

*GEORGE PAPADOPOULOS
Prlme Minister of Greece*
When President Lyndon Johnson offered a solution to the Greek Ambassador for the dispute between Greece and Turkey over Cyprus, the Ambassador protested, saying the solution was unacceptable to the Greek parliament and constitution. Three years later, in 1967, a military coup overthrew the freely elected government of Andreas Papandreou. The coup was headed by CIA employee and ex-Nazi George Papadopoulolis. He had been on the CIA payroll for 15 years when he came to power, and during WW ll he was a captain in the Nazi Security Battalions, whose main purpose was to catch members of the Greek Resistance. Almost anyone who even said the word “communist” was jailed. During Papadopoulos’s first month in power, 8,000 so-called “leftist” were imprisoned and tortured. Greece was expelled from the European Commission on Human Rights, but continued to receive US aid. In return, Greece kept the world safe for democracy by housing US military bases. Papadopoulos was ousted in 1973 after falling from grace with the inner clique that helped him rule. When the entire government fell in 1974, he and his comrades were tried for human rights abuses.

*PARK CHUNG HEE
President of South Korea*
Free and open expression has not come easily to South Koreans. Beatings, torture, and execution of the regimes’ political opponents have been a way of life since the Korean War. The tenure of former President Park Chung Hee, who came to power in a 1961 military coup, exemplifies the kind of leader South Koreans have been forced to endure. Park’s virulent anti-communism won him U.S. support. The water torture, which leaves no physical marks on the victim, was a favored technique of Park’s security forces. Cold water was forced up the nostrils through a tube, while a cloth was placed in the victim’s mouth to prevent breathing. Many anti-communist interrogations were run by the KCIA, a US creation modeled after the American CIA. One victim told Amnesty International, ” I was taken to KCIA headquarters, my hands tied together, and I was tied to a chair. I was not allowed to have any sleep. At night, they would drag me to the basement where they would beat me with a long, heavy stick, and jump on me. They were trying to make me confess that I was a spy. Despite such brutal behavior, the US has maintained a first-rate strategic relationship with South Korea, providing successive repressive regimes with extensive US aid. Park Chung Hee was assassinated by the KCIA in 1979, but South Korea is still a nation troubled by lack of human rights.

*GENERAL AUGUSTO PINOCHET
President of Chile*
Augusto Pinochet deposed democratically elected President Salvador Allende in 1973, and buried Chile’s 150 year old democracy. “Democracy is the breeding ground of communism”, says Pinochet. The bloody coup, in which Allende was assassinated, was carefully managed by the CIA and ITT. Tens of thousands of Chileans have been tortured, killed, and exiled since then, according to Amnesty International. A U.S. congressional delegation was told by inmates at San Miguel Prison that they had been tortured by “the application of electric shock, simultaneous blows to the ears, cigarette burns, and simulated executions by firing squads.” Despite Chile’s bad human rights record, the U.S. government continued to support Pinochet with international loans. Even the state-sponsored car-bomb assassination of Chile’s former Ambassador to the U.S., Orlando Letelier, did not convince the U.S. to break with Pinochet. In 1988 a plebiscite refused to extend Pinochet’s rule, so he altered the constitution to reduce the powers of the incoming elected President, and left himself head of the armed forces. All the other South American dictators are gone but Pinochet has found the perfect solution: Chile now has the squeaky-clean sheen of democracy yet he still has his finger on the trigger.

*POL POT
Commander of the Khmer Rouge*
The bombing of Cambodia by the US from 1969 to 1972, left 600,000 civilians dead, millions of refugees, tens-of-thousands dying from disease and starvation, and the Cambodian economy and culture in ruins. Cambodians blamed the US and the puppet regime of Lon Nol for the country’s destruction, and gradually sided with the guerrilla army of the Khmer Rouge led by Pol Pot, which finally defeated Lon Nol, and took power in April, 1975. Once in power, Pol Pot emptied the cities, forcing the people into the countryside. Virtually all educated people were killed and more than 1.5 million people perished in this “holocaust”. Only when the Khmer Rouge was ousted by Vietnam in 1979, did the terror stop. Washington took steps to preserve the Khmer Rouge as a counter force to the Vietnamese. International relief agencies were pressured by the US to provide food and humanitarian assistance to the Khmer Rouge, which had fled to Thailand, and the US sent military aid as well. In 1982, in an effort to isolate the Vietnamese, the US forced together the three contending anti-Vietnamese groups, insisting that the Khmer Rouge be part of the negotiations. Cambodia continues to suffer from the devastation produced by both the US bombing and the Khmer Rouge atrocities. Pol Pot is considered to still be the power behind the Khmer Rouge, which has a strong presence in Cambodia today, thanks to the US.

*GENERAL SITIVENI RABUKA
Commander, Armed Forces of Fiji*
On May, 1987, General Sitiveni Rabuka stormed the Fijian Parliament and arrested the newly elected Prime Minister, Dr. Timoci Bavadra. Bavadra’s fledgling Labor Party had just defeated Fiji’s pro-US puppet Prime Minister, Ratu Slr Kamese Mara, and although Bavadra’s support for a nuclear free South Pacific was welcomed by the regional populace, a nuclear free zone was be unacceptable to the US. Thirty-two days after his electoral victory, Dr. Bavadra was overthrown by the pro-nuclear General Rabuka, with the help of the US. Once in control, General Rabuka quickly allied himself with some of the most brutal regimes in the world. “Military dictators seem to like other military dictators”, says deposed Fijian Prime Minister Bavadra. “It did not take long for our illegal rulers to establish strong ties with Indonesia, Taiwan, and South Korea”. Under General Rabuka’s US supported police state, Amnesty International has reported, for the first time in Fijian history, cases of illegal detention and torture — the beginning of the Latinization of the Pacific.

*ANTONIO DE OLIVEIRA SALAZAR
Prlme Minister of Portugal*
Antonio de Oliveira Salazar worshipped Hitler and Mussolini, but after they lost, he joined the Allies and became a card-carrying member of NATO. However, he always kept a piece of fascism alive in Portugal. His secret police, the PIDE, were much like the Gastapo; concentration camps were set up for “enemies of the state”, news organizations were merely propaganda machines, and all schools had their lesson plans carefully monitored by “Big Brother”. Salazar also kept a little piece of the Dark Ages alive in Western Europe. In 1970, 30% of the population was illiterate, and the infant mortality rate was the second worst in Europe. The Portugese economy stagnated. Most of the land was held by 5% of the population, the vast majority of Portuguese worked in agriculture, and all union activities were forbidden. Portugal was the last stronghold of European colonialism. Salazar refused to give up colonies in East Timor, Portuguese Guiana, Mozambique, and Angola. He believed the “white man” must bring higher civilization to the ” black man”. The U.S. openly backed Portugal’s colonial claims, due to the strategic importance of military bases such as the one in the Portugese Azores. Salazar died in 1968, after 40 years in power. His regime fell in 1974, at which point Portugal left Angola, but the US continued to back South African efforts there.

*HALIE SELASSIE
Emperor of Ethiopia*
Emperor Halie Selassie may have been a better king to the animals of Ethiopia than to its people. In 1973, during the height of a drought in which 200,000 Ethiopians died of starvation, Salassie fed beef to his Great Danes. Selassie was a fairer ruler than many of those around him. For example, as a young provincial governor, he only took 50% of his peasants crops while other governors were taking 90%, and in the 1950s as few as 100 political prisoners were tortured in his jails at one time. But, under his long rule, Ethiopia remained in the dark ages. Just after his overthrow in 1974, the annual per capita income was $90, the literacy rate was 7% and Ethiopia was the poorest nation in Africa. Under Selassie, Ethiopia received more US aid than any other African country and Washington purchased a $2 million yacht for the Emperor. When Selassie faced an uprising in the province of Eritrea, the US sent advisors and arms to help him smash the revolt. In return for our support, Selassie provided the United States with a naval oasis in the Red Sea and a place for a strategic communications station. Selassie’s kindness to his animals was his downfall; he was overthrown when photos of him feeding his dogs during the 1973 famine were circulated among his outraged troops.

*IAN SMITH
Prime Minister of Rhodesia*
lan Smith promised the whites who elected him Prime Minister of Rhodesia in 1982 that he would keep Rhodesia white, at any cost. To stop the black guerrilla fighters trying to overthrow his regime, Smith rationed food for Africans whom he believed were feeding the guerrillas. This cruel measure only served to starve the already undernourished black population. Studies found that over 90% of Rhodesia’s black children were malnourished and nutritional deficiencies were the major cause of infant death. Smith rounded up blacks into concentration camps he called “protective” villages. Believing that ignorant people were less likely to revolt, he cut funding for black education, spending $5 on each black child compared to $80 on each white child. His all white Parliament passed a law protecting officials who took actions for the suppression of “terrorism”, enabling the police and military to commit atrocities. An international trade boycott against Rhodesia arose, but while the US publicly condemned the government, it continued to do business there. In 1971, President Nixon lifted the chrome embargo against Rhodesia at a time when there was a surplus of chrome in the US. Blacks were eventually given the right to vote for some officials, but the opposition to Smith’s government grew so strong that he was ultimately forced to give up some power to blacks. In 1979, Rhodesia became Zimbabwe, a country primarily ruled by blacks.

*ANASTASIO SOMOZA, SR. AND JR.
Presidents of Nicaragua*
The Marines invaded Nicaragua in 1912, and stayed until 1933, fighting but never defeating the revolutionary Augusto Sandino. They created the Nicaraguan National Guard and installed Anastasio Somoza Garcia in power. Then Sandino, who had signed a truce and put down his arms, was assassinated by Somoza. A general who led the Marines into Nicaragua, explained, ” I was a high class muscle-man for big business, for Wall Street and for the banks. In short, I was a racketeer for capitalism. l helped purify Nicaragua for an International banking house.” President Franklin Roosevelt put it another way. “Somoza may be a son-of-a-bitch, but he’s our son-of-a-bitch.” Corruption, torture, and wholesale murder of dissidents continued for 45 years under two generations of Somozas, for after Somoza Garcia was gunned down in the streets in 1956, his son Anastasio Somoza Debayle took control. The Somozas plundered Nicaragua and became millionaires. The younger Somoza, made $12 million a year buying the blood of his people and selling it abroad at a 300% mark-up. In 1972 after an earthquake killed and wounded hundreds of thousands of Nicaraguans, Somoza had his National Guard seize $30 million in international relief supplies and sold them to the highest bidder. Near the end of his reign, he aerially bombed his own capital to stay in power, but he was overthrown in 1979 by a rebel group who called themselves the Sandinistas, after the revolutionary hero his father had slain.

*ALFREDO STROESSNER
President of Paraguay*
Alfredo Stroessner seized power in Paraguay in 1954. European correspondents who visited Paraguay during his rule used the term the “poor man’s Nazi regime” to describe the Paraguayan government. Of German descent, Stroessner was a great admirer of Nazism, and this showed not only in the refuge he offered to many Nazi war criminals, such as Joseph Mengele, but also in his ruthless methods.
From the Nazis the Paraguayan military learned the art of genocide. The native Ache Indians were in the way of progress, progress represented by American and European corporations who planned to exploit the nation’s forests, mines, and grazing lands. The Indians were hunted down, parents killed, and children sold into slavery. Survivors were herded into reservations headed by American fundamentalist missionaries, some of whom had participated in the hunts.
Between 1962 and 1975, Paraguay received $146 million in U.S. aid. Paraguayan officials seemingly wanted more, however, for in 1971, high ranking members of the regime were implicated in the Marseilles drug ring, with Paraguay their transfer point for shipments from France to the US. In the 1980s, America finally condemned Paraguayan civil rights abuses and drug trafficking. Stroessner still looked as if he’d be dictator for life, but in 1988 one of his closest generals, Andres Rodriguez, a known drug dealer, took over after a coup. Rodriguez promised to restore democracy, and President Bush called the 1989 elections a democratic opening, but opponents declared them a massive fraud. Rodriguez’s Colorado party won 74% of the vote. Stroessner took refuge in Brasilia, Brazil. He still lives there, in comfort.

*GENERAL SUHARTO
President of Indonesia*
Indonesia is a totalitarian state and its uncontested ruler for over 20 years, General Suharto, is one of the most brutal dictators in history. After a CIA organized coup brought him to power in 1965, Suharto, decided to purge every communist subversive from Indonesian soil. General Nasution, a close associate of Suharto, called for the extermination of three million Indonesian communist party members, and with the CIA supervised the murderous purge.
Paratroopers would arrive in a region with a list of “subversives” and provide it to local vigilante groups. Using machetes and other crude weapons, the vigilantes would hack the alleged subversives to death. Entire populations of towns and villages were herded to central locations and massacred. Children would be asked to identify communists who would then be executed on the spot. In addition to the half million people who were killed outright after the coup, another 750,000 were arrested and tortured. Ultimately, one million people died in one of the most savage mass slaughters of modern political history. The US continues to this day to train and arm the Indonesian military with the latest high-tech equipment. (Suharto resigned in 1999 after mass public protest)

*RAFAEL LEONIDAS TRUJILLO
President of the Dominican Republic*
The US occupied the Dominican Republic in 1916 and created the National Guard to put Rafael Leonidas Trujillo into power. The fact that Trujillo was court-martialed for kidnapping and rape in 1920 did not impede his rise to power or taint his relationship with the US. As dictator of the Dominican Republic for 30 years, Trujillo had a penchant for self-adulation, and put his personal stamp on everything, including the capital, village water pumps, and homes for the aged. Trujillo won the 1930 presidential election with more votes than there were registered voters, but because he was anti-communist, Washington was happy. He invoked anti-communism to justify mass deportations, torture and summary executions. Workers who asked for wage increases were labeled communists, and shot on the spot, as were farmers who tried to stop Trujillo from confiscating their land. He eventually controlled over 80% of the country’s sugar plantations, using slave labor provided by neighboring Haiti to keep profits high. In 1937, he decided to blame depressed sugar prices on the Haitian workers, and massacred 20,000 them. Trujillo was finally assassinated by the CIA in 1961 after he attempted to have President Romulo Betancourt of Venezuela murdered because of his criticism of Trujillo’s brutal regime. It was only then that the Marine Corps made public the fact that our ally Trujillo was a convicted rapist.

*GENERAL JORGE RAFAEL VIDELA
President of Argentina*
Soon after the coup that brought him to power in 1976 General Jorge Rafael Videla began Argentina’s dirty war. All political and union activities were suspended, wages were reduced by 60%, and dissidents were tortured by Nazi and US-trained military and police. Survivors say the torture rooms contained swastikas and pictures of Hitler, Mussolini and Franco. One year after Videla’s coup, Amnesty International estimated 15,000 people had disappeared and many were in secret detention camps, but although the U.S. press admitted human rights abuses occurred in Argentina, Videla was often described as a “moderate’ who revitalized his nation’s troubled economy. Videla had a good public relations firm in the U.S., Deaver and Hannaford, the same firm used by Ronald Reagan, Taiwan, and Guatemala. Videla also received aid from the World Anti-Communist League (WACL), through its affiliate, CAL (Confederation AntiCommunists Latinoamericana). CAL sent millions of dollars to Argentina from the US, including old anti-communist organizations with alliances with the Italian drug mafia. As part of its WACL affiliation, Argentina trained Nicaraguan contras for the US. Videla left office in 1981, and after the Falklands Crisis of 1982, he and his cohorts were tried for human rights abuses by the new government.

*MOHAMMED ZIA UL-HAQ
Presldent of Pakistan*
In 1979, when General Mohammod Zia Ul-Haq executed his elected predecessor, Zulfigar Ali Bhutto, and declared martial law, drugs were unknown in Pakistan, but by 1984 Pakistan was furnishing 70% of the world’s high grade heroin. That same year, George Bush addressed a group of Pakistani officials and praised the government of President Zia for its anti-narcotics program. However, among the guests listening to Vice-President Bush were many high ranking officials with links to one of the most lucrative heroin syndicates in the world. Although the US government had some very capable drug enforcement agents in Pakistan, they did not break even one narcotics case there. A senior Pakstani narcotics officer said he had concluded the US was unwilling to press for arrests that might embarrass a government so closely tied to Washington. Former Secretary of State Henry Kissinger called Pakistan a “frontline state” defending “free people everywhere’. That may explain why despite its unsavory record of jailing and torturing dissidents, Pakistan under Zia was the largest recipient of US. aid, receiving over $3 billion in 1982, of which over half was for weapons. Zia eventually lifted martial law and called for general elections in 1985. However, many of his outspoken opponents were jailed during the elections and for several days afterward. Zia died in a mysterious plane crash in 1988, and the political party of his predecessor then formed a government behind the late President Bhutto’s daughter Benazir Bhutto.









U.S. Imperialism List
1. China – 1945 to 1960s
2. Italy – 1947-1948
3. Greece – 1947 to early 1950s
4. The Philippines – 1940s and 1950s
5. Korea – 1945-1953
6. Albania – 1949-1953
7. Eastern Europe – 1948-1956
8. Germany – 1950s
9. Iran – 1953
10. Guatemala – 1953-1954
11. Costa Rica – Mid-1950s
12. Syria – 1956-1957
13. Middle East – 1957-1958
14. Indonesia – 1957-1958
15. Western Europe – 1950s and 1960s
16. British Guiana – 1953-1964
17. Soviet Union – Late 1940s to 1960s
18. Italy – 1950s to 1970s
19. Vietnam – 1950-1973
20. Cambodia – 1955-1973
21. Laos – 1957-1973
22. Haiti – 1959-1963
23. Guatemala – 1960
24. France/Algeria – 1960s
25. Ecuador – 1960-1963
26. The Congo – 1960-1964
27. Brazil – 1961-1964
28. Peru – 1960-1965
29. Dominican Republic – 1960-1966
30. Cuba – 1959 to 1980s
31. Indonesia – 1965: Liquidating President Sukarno … and 500,000 others
East Timor – 1975: And 200,000 more
32. Ghana – 1966: Kwame Nkrumah steps out of line
33. Uruguay – 1964-1970: Torture — as American as apple pie
34. Chile – 1964-1973
35. Greece – 1964-1974
36. Bolivia – 1964-1975
37. Guatemala – 1962 to 1980s: A less publicized “final solution”
38. Costa Rica – 1970-1971
39. Iraq – 1972-1975
40. Australia – 1973-1975
41. Angola – 1975 to 1980s
42. Zaire – 1975-1978
43. Jamaica – 1976-1980
44. Seychelles – 1979-1981
45. Grenada – 1979-1984
46. Morocco – 1983
47. Suriname – 1982-1984
48. Libya – 1981-1989
49. Nicaragua – 1981-1990
50. Panama – 1969-1991
51. Bulgaria 1990/Albania 1991
52. Iraq – 1990-1991: Desert holocaust
53. Afghanistan – 1979-1992
54. El Salvador – 1980-1994
55. Haiti – 1986-1994


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 29, 2015)

*Augusto Pinochet deposed democratically elected President Salvador Allende in 1973, and buried Chile’s 150 year old democracy.*

Best thing that could have happened. Fuck that commie Allende.


----------



## Socialist (Jun 29, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Augusto Pinochet deposed democratically elected President Salvador Allende in 1973, and buried Chile’s 150 year old democracy.*
> 
> Best thing that could have happened. Fuck that commie Allende.


You're a fucking idiot, pinochet was a horrifying man, and allende did many great things, and was supported by his people. Of course, you're just like an american imperialist, fuck democracy if it doesn't allow capitalists to exploit the people.


----------



## Socialist (Jun 29, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Augusto Pinochet deposed democratically elected President Salvador Allende in 1973, and buried Chile’s 150 year old democracy.*
> 
> Best thing that could have happened. Fuck that commie Allende.


Human rights violations in Pinochet s Chile - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Socialist (Jun 29, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Augusto Pinochet deposed democratically elected President Salvador Allende in 1973, and buried Chile’s 150 year old democracy.*
> 
> Best thing that could have happened. Fuck that commie Allende.





> Upon assuming power, Allende began to carry out his platform of implementing a socialist programme called _La vía chilena al socialismo_ ("the Chilean Path to Socialism"). This included nationalization of large-scale industries (notablycopper mining and banking), and government administration of the health care system, educational system (with the help of a U.S. educator, Jane A. Hobson-Gonzalez from Kokomo, Indiana), a programme of free milk for children in the schools and shanty towns of Chile, and an expansion of the land seizure and redistribution already begun under his predecessor Eduardo Frei Montalva,[28] who had nationalized between one-fifth and one-quarter of all the properties listed for takeover.[29] Allende also intended to improve the socio-economic welfare of Chile's poorest citizens; a key element was to provide employment, either in the new nationalized enterprises or on public work projects.
> 
> In November 1970, 3,000 scholarships were allocated to Mapuches children in an effort to integrate the Indian minority into the educational system, payment of pensions and grants was resumed, an emergency plan providing for the construction of 120,000 residential buildings was launched, all part-time workers were granted rights to social security, a proposed electricity price increase was withdrawn, diplomatic relations were restored with Cuba, and political prisoners were granted an amnesty. In December that same year, bread prices were fixed, 55,000 volunteers were sent to the south of the country to teach writing and reading skills and provide medical attention to a sector of the population that had previously been ignored, a central commission was established to oversee a tri-partite payment plan in which equal place was given to government, employees and employers, and a protocol agreement was signed with the United Centre of Workers which granted workers representational rights on the funding board of the Social Planning Ministry.[30] An obligatory minimum wage for workers of all ages (including apprentices) was established,[31] free milk was introduced for expectant and nursing mothers and for children between the ages of 7 and 14,[32] free school meals were established,[33]rent reductions were carried out, and the construction of the Santiago subway was rescheduled so as to serve working-class neighbourhoods first. Workers benefited from increases in social security payments, an expanded public works program, and a modification of the wage and salary adjustment mechanism (which had originally been introduced in the Forties to cope with the country’s permanent inflation), while middle-class Chileans benefited from the elimination of taxes on modest incomes and property.[34] In addition, state-sponsored programs distributed free food to the country’s neediest citizens,[35] and in the countryside, peasant councils were established to mobilise agrarian workers and small proprietors. In the government’s first budget (presented to the Chilean congress in November 1970), the minimum taxable income level was raised, removing from the tax pool 35% of those who had paid taxes on earnings in the previous year. In addition, the exemption from general taxation was raised to a level equivalent to twice the minimum wage. Exemptions from capital taxes were also extended, which benefitted 330,000 small proprietors. The extra increases that Frei promised to the armed forces were also fully paid. According to one estimate, purchasing power went up by 28% between October 1970 and July 1971.[36]
> 
> ...


What did pinochet do for his people? Serve the american pigs.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 29, 2015)

Socialist said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *Augusto Pinochet deposed democratically elected President Salvador Allende in 1973, and buried Chile’s 150 year old democracy.*
> ...


 
I'm glad Allende ate his pistol.
Pinochet saved Chile from a Cuba like fate.
Fuck those commies.


----------



## Socialist (Jun 29, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Augusto Pinochet deposed democratically elected President Salvador Allende in 1973, and buried Chile’s 150 year old democracy.*
> 
> Best thing that could have happened. Fuck that commie Allende.


Then again, all you do is make idiotic comments and leave, quite typical of someone like yourself. The horrors endured by the chilean people and the loss of democracy will not be forgotten. Fuck off.


----------



## Socialist (Jun 29, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


LOL. Which is why the poor suffer in chile, why cuba's life expectancy is higher, why cuba has almost 100% literacy, free healthcare, low infant mortality, in fact, the WHO praises cuba's achievements, and let's not forget cuba before and after the revolution I have a thread on this.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 29, 2015)

Socialist said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *Augusto Pinochet deposed democratically elected President Salvador Allende in 1973, and buried Chile’s 150 year old democracy.*
> ...


 
Chile, GDP per capita: $23,200
Cuba, GDP per capita: $10,200

Fuck you Commies!


----------



## Socialist (Jun 29, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Are you fucking kidding me? China allows capitalists to mercilessly exploit their workers, and doesn't even bother to subsidize food/etc like cuba, which is why you need to realize the GDP, although low, is meaningless when healthcare is virtually free, housing is heavily subsizidied, same with food/milk for children/education.. It's why cuba, despite its massive struggle, is praised by health organizations and consistently fighting for its people.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 29, 2015)

Socialist said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Socialist said:
> ...


 
“Wherever there is a jackboot stomping on a human face there will be a well-heeled Western liberal to explain that the face does, after all, enjoy free health care and 100 percent literacy.” 
― John Derbyshire


----------



## Socialist (Jun 29, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


You're truly desperate now, you can ignore the conditions present during the revolution, the times castro let many leave (mariel boatlift) on their own, the time millions of cubans voted and signed to keep socialism.. But fine, keep saying 'stomping on human face' when you support pinochet. Fuck you and your idiocy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 29, 2015)

Socialist said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Socialist said:
> ...


 
Yes, Cuba is truly a workers paradise.
That's why they keep trying to escape.
Moron.


----------



## Socialist (Jun 29, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Utter bullshit, you're basing this claim off of the losers of the revolution, yes, their was a revolution by the majority of peasants/workers against the rich/land owning capitalists, these are the ones who fled, and class tensions were so high, many in the middle class fled as well, the only other substantial event I can think of is the mariel boatlift, when castro let Cubans leave due to economic crisis, also, cubans are allowed to leave now, but you do realize many more flee capitalist countries like haiti then cuba, and no one is claiming cuba is a workers paradise, it is a struggling state caring for its people to the best of its ability, while trying to deal with capitalist influence.


----------



## Socialist (Jun 29, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Of course, as someone who has studied this extensively, I don't expect you to care, considering you are absolutely ok with not allowing democracy if the united states capitalists can't get their way.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 29, 2015)

Socialist said:


> Serve the american pigs.




What is your nationality, asshole?


----------



## Socialist (Jun 29, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > Serve the american pigs.
> ...


When I refer to american pigs, I refer to the capitalists, not the average american, and I suppose one's not allowed to criticize the horrid actions that took place because of american imperialism?


----------



## Penelope (Jun 29, 2015)

I think America is now fascist with some socialism. Rep. are fascist and Dems are a bit too socialist and want to be communist.  Of course the Capitalist run us now, which the fascist allowed.

Communist want to rather live in a commune no. See its always to the extreme.

Please chime in and tell me how you see it. I get so mixed up on Communist, Socialism, Fascism, Democratic, Oligarchy, Monarchy, I thought we were suppose to be a majority rule via voting but that's is gone.

The government is doing stuff we don't even know about to appease the rich elite and to maintain the most powerful country, telling Iran what to do after we did their coup, killing all those and lay waste to Iraq. Not to mention the lost of American lifes and the money it cost and look at the mess. WTF.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 29, 2015)

Socialist said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Socialist said:
> ...


 
Yes, the losers from the 60s explain why people are still fleeing today. Moron.


----------



## Socialist (Jun 29, 2015)

Penelope said:


> I think America is now fascist with some socialism. Rep. are fascist and Dems are a bit too socialist and want to be communist.  Of course the Capitalist run us now, which the fascist allowed.
> 
> Communist want to rather live in a commune no. See its always to the extreme.
> 
> ...


Since you're genuinely interested, I'll try to help you out. America, I would say, is a plutocracy, where the wealthy have unprecedented say and continually serve their own interests. Fascism is a mix of corporate and state power, so this is arguable, but let's make something clear:
Socialism is democratic control of the means of production by the working class, neither party wants this, at all, in fact, the democrats are a right wing party compared to the rest of the worlds left/right parties. Trust me, no political party is trying to achieve a classless/stateless society, which is what communism is, in fact, democrats fully support capitalism. Communes? I think you need to read into the history of communist/anarchist movements and go on your own path there, many have been successful, and I'm not talking about little cults..
I agree with your point on the government, but they usually do most of this stuff publicly, people are just willfully ignorant and get their attention diverted/blame the poor.


----------



## Socialist (Jun 29, 2015)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


I've already addressed your point, people are still fleeing from cuba/haiti/etc, but the majority are not fleeing from cuba anymore, and you can leave cuba now without fleeing, I've already addressed this.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 29, 2015)

I agree then we are a plutocracy, where does Israel and the Zionist come into play here. Most of them are in high places as you are aware I'm sure.

Also at this point what would you say Pope Francis is, minus the abortion and SSM issue.


----------



## Socialist (Jun 29, 2015)

Penelope said:


> I agree then we are a plutocracy, where does Israel and the Zionist come into play here. Most of them are in high places as you are aware I'm sure.


I don't see the relevance, sounds like a conspiracy theory.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 29, 2015)

Socialist said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I agree then we are a plutocracy, where does Israel and the Zionist come into play here. Most of them are in high places as you are aware I'm sure.
> ...


Really , not its not. Who were the writers of Pnac? I am not saying of course its all jews, but come one the chair of the fed reserve the last 35 years and secretary of treasury, Jew, Soros, Adelson , Pm Bibi over here pushing for war with Iran,  ACLU, ADL, Jewish runned, all the jewish organizations,

Ok the Jews did a revolution in Russia  to get rid of the EO Catholics and CZAR control , and then tried to do the same in Russia, they started the global communism
movement,

so no its not a conspiracy theory. 3 Jews on the SCOTUS ,

Head of the atheist org, a Jew. (don't worry they call themselves jews but are atheist which doesn't bother me, I'm, not an evan.

Say one thing they don't like and a journalist, politician , college professor, actor loses their job. I do keep up with as much as I can.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 29, 2015)

Socialist said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Socialist said:
> ...





You made no such distinction, you SOB. Once again, you tried to make yourself feel 'sophisticated' by denigrating ALL of America, you low-life piece of shit. Enough parsing and disseminating, you disingenuous fuck, just get the hell out once and for all. You obviously have nothing but disdain for America, and the feeling is entirely mutual.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 30, 2015)

Another spam thread that doesn't belong in the History Forum, not to mention the U.S. isn't any sort of 'imperialist power', just the opposite, but the OP poster isn;'t going to let reality stand in the way of all the BS propaganda he's read and feels compelled to go forth and spam forums with.


----------



## Socialist (Jun 30, 2015)

Picaro said:


> Another spam thread that doesn't belong in the History Forum, not to mention the U.S. isn't any sort of 'imperialist power', just the opposite, but the OP poster isn;'t going to let reality stand in the way of all the BS propaganda he's read and feels compelled to go forth and spam forums with.


Point out one thing that's wrong and I'll believe you, however, facts are facts.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 30, 2015)

Part of our Imperialism...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 30, 2015)

Against Japanese Imperialism.........
Helping save China's ass.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 30, 2015)

Preventing a communist take over in Korea.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 30, 2015)

Ending Bosnian Genocide.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 30, 2015)

Trying to save the Somali's from Starvation...........Oh the shame.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 30, 2015)

Preventing the USSR from further expansion.........who had to wall in their own people.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 30, 2015)

Foreign aid to most of the world..........as they burn our flags...........and we can't pay our own bills.
It s Time to Rethink U.S. Foreign Aid TexasGOPVote

here are 191 countries in the world. The United States gives money to 158 of them. We give money to Venezuela, Egypt, Libya and our Benedict Arnold Ally, Pakistan, just to name a few. We even give money to our good buddies the Chinese even though they hold over $1 trillion of our federal debt. Isn't that lovely? Our national debt is over $16 trillion; we need to stop sending money that we don't have all over the world.

Foreign aid and other US money should only go to nations when it is in the national interest of the United States. That is why I introduced theForeign Aid Accountability Act. Right now, Congress votes on foreign aid for every country all together in one bill. So, if we give aid to Israel, we give aid to Pakistan. This bill would require a country-by-country vote on all U.S. foreign aid. I believe that most of those 158 countries would receive no aid at all. It is the responsibility of Congress to be careful stewards of the people's money. We don't need to pay nations to betray us; they will do it for free (and several already do).

One of the major concerns with U.S. foreign aid is that once we send money to countries, we have no idea where it is spent and how effective it is. To address this, I also introduced the Foreign Aid Transparency and Accountability Act along with Howard Berman (D-CA), the ranking Democrat on the House Foreign Affairs Committee. This bipartisan bill brings much needed transparency and accountability to the foreign aid process by informing the American people about where their money is spent and how effective the aid is. If foreign aid is either being wasted, or not going to where and who it is intended, it is the responsibility of Congress to stop this aid immediately.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jun 30, 2015)

Hard not to notice that the losers of WW2 are doing very well now, and the winners aren't. It's like by winning the war the victors assumed too much responsibility.

USSR collapsed. British Empire collapsed. American Empire is going to collapse soon. 

Meanwhile, Japan and Germany the primary badguys are doing extremely well.


----------



## Socialist (Jul 1, 2015)

Eagle, america has done some good things, but your ignoring the reality of the OP. Random videos mean nothing to me. Yeah, america certainly cared about those in rwanda. Fuck off.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 1, 2015)

Socialist said:


> Eagle, america has done some good things, but your ignoring the reality of the OP. Random videos mean nothing to me. Yeah, america certainly cared about those in rwanda. Fuck off.


You are nothing more than blame everything bad in the world is caused by America.  There were horrible leaders in the world before this country even existed................Our influence around the world has done good and bad.

But that doesn't mean we have a responsibility to Rwanda or any other nation.................'
Without the United States the world would have been ruled by Hitler or Stalin, who committed Genocide to the extreme.
Our China that killed or starved over 30 to 40 million of their own people for the Grand Illusion of Communism.

So you can Fuck off.


----------



## warf (Jul 1, 2015)

Say that the U.S. is anything but the kindest, most benevolent nation on earth and the uninformed will rise to bite your head off.

There are a whole bunch of folks who don't know the difference between patriotism and chauvinism. Or have a sense of history.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 1, 2015)

warf said:


> Say that the U.S. is anything but the kindest, most benevolent nation on earth and the uninformed will rise to bite your head off.
> 
> There are a whole bunch of folks who don't know the difference between patriotism and chauvinism. Or have a sense of history.



right   -----lots of people are like you........ I never met anyone who claimed that the US was ALWAYS  the most benevolent on earth----but then again----I don't spend most of my time in bars


----------



## Abishai100 (Jul 3, 2015)

*Leprechaun Lasers*

What if America is the last empire?

It is the bastion of capitalism.  However, there's no reason to pre-suppose it is the hub of greed and power.

When I watch Saturday NBC broadcasts of Notre Dame college football games, I think about how the American media is focused on fortune-themed populism spirit.

Notre Dame boasts its colorful Irish Leprechaun as its team mascot, since the leprechaun represents fortune-magic.

America is either a cheerleader of the leprechaun or the trumpeteer of profiteerism.

Modern networking is marked by profit-driven conveniences (i.e., eTrade).  It's easy to imagine that America's 'guardian angel' is the iconic Irish leprechaun (an imp who hides magical pots of gold at the end of rainbows).

When I saw the fortune-paranoia Hollywood (USA) horror film "Leprechaun" (1993) starring the shimmering American actress Jennifer Aniston, I thought that Americans like celebrating 'fortune fingers.'




Leprechaun (Wikipedia)

Leprechaun (Horror Film)


----------



## gipper (Jun 28, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > Serve the american pigs.
> ...





Toddsterpatriot said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


It’s clear from this old thread you two have been terribly duped assholes for a long time.


----------



## Pellinore (Jun 28, 2021)

Socialist said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I think America is now fascist with some socialism. Rep. are fascist and Dems are a bit too socialist and want to be communist.  Of course the Capitalist run us now, which the fascist allowed.
> ...


Y'see, you start to make a decent point here.  I might be tempted to engage you on it if you weren't so belligerent all the time.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 28, 2021)

gipper said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Socialist said:
> ...



Holy necro-whining, Batgirl!!

Don't forget your wings......


----------



## whitehall (Jun 28, 2021)

Mostly democrat administrations used the CIA for illegal operations or let the agency run military operations. JFK used the CIA to raise, equip and train an illegal army to invade Cuba and LBJ let CIA clerks run the Vietnam War while the Generals sat on the sidelines. The ironic thing is that the CIA has consistently failed in it's mission as an "intelligence agency" since WW2. A noted failure is the 9-11 disaster.


----------



## gipper (Jun 28, 2021)

whitehall said:


> Mostly democrat administrations used the CIA for illegal operations or let the agency run military operations. JFK used the CIA to raise, equip and train an illegal army to invade Cuba and LBJ let CIA clerks run the Vietnam War while the Generals sat on the sidelines. The ironic thing is that the CIA has consistently failed in it's mission as an "intelligence agency" since WW2. A noted failure is the 9-11 disaster.


Not only has the CIA failed to protect Americans, it has committed numerous war crimes deposing democratically elected governments to install dictators, who allow big corporations to rape their country’s resources.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 28, 2021)

Socialist said:


> *
> 
> *
> *Friendly Dictators*
> ...


..can you please add some more crap???!! jesus
..hey, the US has done nothing different than other countries/tribes/etc......the US [ whites ] has just done more numerically because they are more advanced/superior/etc
...if someone murders 1 person, they are just as evil as someone who murders 10
..the Native Americans [ etc ] displaced/raped/ENSLAVED/TORTURED per culture -even the kids participated/etc etc --SAME things


----------



## harmonica (Jun 28, 2021)

Socialist said:


> Then again, all you do is make idiotic comments and leave, quite typical of someone like yourself. The horrors endured by the chilean people and the loss of democracy will not be forgotten. Fuck off.


Then again, all you do is make idiotic comments and leave, quite typical of someone like yourself. The horrors endured by the chilean people and the loss of democracy will not be forgotten. Fuck off.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 28, 2021)

Socialist said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Socialist said:
> ...


..most of those countries would be shitholes/are shitholes with or without the US








						Alliance for Progress - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




..when they listen to the US [ whites ] they are good to go--look at South Korea, Japan, etc


----------



## Likkmee (Jun 28, 2021)

harmonica said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


We is kinda supreme aint we ?


----------



## harmonica (Jun 28, 2021)

Socialist said:


> I think you need to read into the history


Utter bullshit......I think you need to read into the history
..in Vietnam, we weren't trying to colonize/take $$$$/etc......we we fighting what we THOUGHT was an ''evil''' system--communism --and IT WAS!!!!.....you must never have read about Russia/Stalin/etc...so, you are dead wrong on Vietnam
etc

.....hey, Socialism, Capitalism, Nazism, Communism, etc are *not set in stone*....each has  many variations
.....you are a typical shallow thinker [ hahahhahaha ] .......


----------



## harmonica (Jun 28, 2021)

Likkmee said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Socialist said:
> ...


and Biden/etc is bringing us down


----------



## harmonica (Jun 28, 2021)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Hard not to notice that the losers of WW2 are doing very well now, and the winners aren't. It's like by winning the war the victors assumed too much responsibility.
> 
> USSR collapsed. British Empire collapsed. American Empire is going to collapse soon.
> 
> Meanwhile, Japan and Germany the primary badguys are doing extremely well.


...Germany and Japan have a very disciplined/etc culture [ in many issues ] ...Japan almost ZER0 diversity and immigration... ..they both were doing well *before* WW2
..much less immigration
..the Brits are still doing well......no way a country can rule the world for long 
...Biden/etc are destroying the US .....


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2021)

harmonica said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You assume "US" means "whites," but you whine like a little bitch when you are called out on your racism. What a clown. Laugh some more, clown.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2021)

harmonica said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > ... ...Japan almost ZER0 diversity and immigration... ....


Not true.


----------



## BlackSand (Jun 28, 2021)

Socialist said:


> *
> 
> *
> *Friendly Dictators*
> ...


.

... And the Ex-Director of the CIA is a paid employee of a Major News Network here in the Banana Republic ...   

.​


----------



## harmonica (Jun 28, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


Japanese 98.1%
HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH








						Japan Demographics Profile
					





					www.indexmundi.com


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2021)

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Nothing like a fool with information he doesn't understand.

Like any complex society, Japan is composed of different cultures and ethnicities, and immigration has been increasing for some time now.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 28, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Nothing like a fool with information he doesn't understand.


Nothing like a fool with information he doesn't understand.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 28, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Japanese 98.1%


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2021)

Dumbass doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 28, 2021)

gipper said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Socialist said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 28, 2021)

gipper said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Mostly democrat administrations used the CIA for illegal operations or let the agency run military operations. JFK used the CIA to raise, equip and train an illegal army to invade Cuba and LBJ let CIA clerks run the Vietnam War while the Generals sat on the sidelines. The ironic thing is that the CIA has consistently failed in it's mission as an "intelligence agency" since WW2. A noted failure is the 9-11 disaster.
> ...


Yep yep and yep.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 28, 2021)

BlackSand said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


The CIA has agents in all the major msm networks.


----------



## BlackSand (Jun 28, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> The CIA has agents in all the major msm networks


.

The US used to do some serious monkey business trying to accomplish that in foreign countries.
The fact few people even care about that, or can identify the implications, is just an indicator of have far we have fallen.

It's also why our Media is beginning to look a whole lot like Soviet Style Cold War Propaganda.

.​


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 28, 2021)

BlackSand said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > The CIA has agents in all the major msm networks
> ...


Hey did you see my post on thst one thread where I was telling you it was great to see a fellow awake American out there that understands that before trump, Coolidge was the lastGOP president we had that served the people instead of the bankers and corporations? Great minds think alike,it so much disgusts me the brainwashed dumbasses who still to this day think Eisenhower and Reagan were great men and great presidents.

Thst so much makes me barf they are such morons like that, Thst still after all this time they refuse to deal with the reality how corrupt and evil they were. Makes me disgusted to be an American,beam me up Scotty,there’s no intelligent life forms on this planet. Eisenhower I can understand and forgive it’s less known about him,but it’s no secret Reagan ran the most corrupt administration ever at the time having more people indicted in his administration ever than any other president combined and more debt than any other combined as well yet we hear morons say he was one of the greatest ever.   Don’t these dumbasses disgust you.


----------



## BlackSand (Jun 28, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Hey did you see my post on thst one thread where I was telling you it was great to see a fellow awake American out there that understands that before trump, Coolidge was the lastGOP president we had that served the people instead of the bankers and corporations? Great minds think alike,it so much disgusts me the brainwashed dumbasses who still to this day think Eisenhower and Reagan were great men and great presidents.
> 
> Thst so much makes me barf they are such morons like that, Thst still after all this time they refuse to deal with the reality how corrupt and evil they were. Makes me disgusted to be an American,beam me up Scotty,there’s no intelligent life forms on this planet. Eisenhower I can understand and forgive it’s less known about him,but it’s no secret Reagan ran the most corrupt administration ever at the time having more people indicted in his administration ever than any other president combined and more debt than any other combined as well yet we hear morons say he was one of the greatest ever.  Don’t these dumbasses disgust you.


.

The choices I have made in my personal life, just don't leave me vulnerable to that concern.
My friends know I care for them, and would die for them, even if we disagree on politics.

What I do determines what kind of person I am, and not what someone else thinks.
The reason I can see things other people sometimes miss, is because I start by assuming everything I think is wrong.
It doesn't have anything to do with what other people think, and only with what I have learned. 

It's like when we agreed about President Coolidge, it wasn't because of what someone else tried to tell us.

.​


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 28, 2021)

BlackSand said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Hey did you see my post on thst one thread where I was telling you it was great to see a fellow awake American out there that understands that before trump, Coolidge was the lastGOP president we had that served the people instead of the bankers and corporations? Great minds think alike,it so much disgusts me the brainwashed dumbasses who still to this day think Eisenhower and Reagan were great men and great presidents.
> ...


Yeah it was definitely not because of what someone else told us.I myself came to thst conclusion on Reagan and Ike because the information is out there same as it is with coolidge,the documented facts on Ike and the Gipper are all out there but the sheep have them on such a high pedestal they don’t want to hear the reality of it all,it’s a rabbit hole they don’t want to go down,they want to pretend those facts never happened,especially when it comes to Reagan.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 28, 2021)

Socialist said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *Augusto Pinochet deposed democratically elected President Salvador Allende in 1973, and buried Chile’s 150 year old democracy.*
> ...


Yeah this troll is a shill from Langley,best to use the ignore button on him


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 29, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Your socialist buddy has been gone for 6 years.........LOL!


----------



## gipper (Jun 30, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Socialist said:
> ...


Republicans = Democrats = Imperialism.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 6, 2021)

gipper said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


BlackSand  and gipper  did you notice after you spoke that little truth Unkotore got mad and started throwing chairs at the wall?       poor unkotore,the truth hurts his feelings that you got to go all the way back to when Calvin Coolidge was president to find a president who was a conservative. this is him now after hearing that truth he hates that Republicans=Democrats.



			https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/unkotare.902955/page-4#post-27323458


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2021)

Is it time for Wapner again, LA Rain Man?


----------



## gipper (Jul 6, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Is it time for Wapner again, LA Rain Man?


The statist/imperialist lover of Empire (except for FDR) speaks. Lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 6, 2021)

gipper said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Is it time for Wapner again, LA Rain Man?
> ...


Indeed. Yeah pretty comical that FDR is the only president of his choiceof the elite puppets he will recognize as a traiter.He loves all the other statist/Imperialists presidents as long as the name GOP is attached to it.He no doubt considers Coolidge a horrible president.thats a given.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2021)

LA Rain Man is a very good driver. A very good driver.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 11, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


That sentence there of mine should have read go all the way back to when Calvin Coolidge was in office to find a gop president that was conservative,poor boy can’t accept reality.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2021)

LA Rain Man is a very good driver. Very good...very good driver.


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 11, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> @BlackSand and @gipper did you notice after you spoke that little truth Unkotore got mad and started throwing chairs at the wall?


.

Pfft ... It's all okay.
Oh, might not agree with what Unkotare posts at times, but he is consistent in what he thinks, and how he responds.

He also demonstrates some actual thought, although he can be glib.
*I do the same thing* at times to simply dismiss someone who isn't serious about the subject, or is lost in the weeds looking for an easy out or target.

That's a shitload more than I can give a lot of folks credit for around here.

.​


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Jul 11, 2021)

Disgusting isn't it?


----------



## DGS49 (Jul 12, 2021)

In order to call the U.S. an "imperialist" country, one must first define the term in a rational way.

The Soviet Union was an imperialist accumulation of countries by Russia.  Russia totally controlled the countries under its sphere of influence.  China is a similar phenomenon today.

What countries does the U.S. control?  What countries does the U.S. economically exploit?

I seem to have missed them.


----------



## gipper (Jul 12, 2021)

DGS49 said:


> In order to call the U.S. an "imperialist" country, one must first define the term in a rational way.
> 
> The Soviet Union was an imperialist accumulation of countries by Russia.  Russia totally controlled the countries under its sphere of influence.  China is a similar phenomenon today.
> 
> ...


Lol. The US controls the world outside of a few nations. Those nations are under constant attack by the US. The US sanctions the hell out of them and threatens them militarily. The CIA is at work trying to overthrow their governments and disrupt their economies. 

If you don’t know this you’re uninformed, but sadly few Americans know it. Oligarchy propaganda keeps millions of Americans duped.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 14, 2021)

gipper said:


> Lol. The US controls the world outside of a few nations. Those nations are under constant attack by the US. The US sanctions the hell out of them and threatens them militarily. The CIA is at work trying to overthrow their governments and disrupt their economies.
> 
> If you don’t know this you’re uninformed, but sadly few Americans know it. Oligarchy propaganda keeps millions of Americans duped.


Some nations SHOULD be sanctioned and threatened militarily. Others gladly ask for and accept the  US military in their borders, as protection for them.  Some countries governments SHOULD be overthrown (ex China, Iran, Cuba), and if the CIA is doing that, good.

That being said, I have 2 statements to make about US imperialism.

1, There is no such thing as US imperialism in 2021, and talk about it, is nothing but hate-America history.

2.  The USA is the *number 1 VICTIM of imperialism *in the world today.  Long gone is imperialism by means of militaries.  Today, imperialism is done entirely UNmilitarily, by invading countries with CIVILIANS (aka "migrants), who then pillage the prey country's economy, by way of* REMITTANCE$$$$$$.*
The US is by far, the top victim with over $150 Billion/year being extracted out from remittances.  Top imperialist predators on the US economy are Mexico, China, India, and Phillipines., Mexico taking $35 Billion/year alone (the Vikings would be envious)

Some countries have found plundering the US economy so lucrative, it has become their #1 source of income, and they rely upon it. Ex-Mexican president Vicente Fox bragged and gloated about it, when he had nothing to fear from Mexico ass-kisser George W. Bush.






						Vicente Fox Says Remittances Largest Source Of Revenue Since 2003, Gloats At Getting Illegals And Matricula Consular Into US : Diggers Realm
					






					www.diggersrealm.com
				












						Remittance flows worldwide in 2017
					

Worldwide, an estimated $625 billion (USD) was sent by migrants to individuals in their home countries in 2017, a 7% increase from 2016, when the amount was $586 billion, according to economists at the World Bank. This increase follows two consecutive years of decline.




					www.pewresearch.org


----------



## protectionist (Jul 14, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > .​
> ...


HISTORY ho hum.  Yawn*****


----------



## protectionist (Jul 14, 2021)

gipper said:


> Republicans = Democrats = Imperialism.


CORRECTION:  Democrats = Imperialism against the USA.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 26, 2021)

Capitalism, in its last, imperialist stage, can live without war only for a historically short period of time, while the whole world expectorates the blood of millions of victims of the past war.


----------



## gipper (Aug 3, 2021)

protectionist said:


> CORRECTION:  Democrats = Imperialism against the USA.


Lol. Ds are no different from your beloved Rs. Stop thinking they’re different. It makes you dumb.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 4, 2021)

Socialist jesus christ!!  can you add some more!!!??..the US has done nothing worse than other countries
etc etc 




__





						most evil men/colonialism/etc
					

...just saw a Youtube video titled The Most Evil Men in History...and it talked about the EVIL Francisco Pizzaro..also another video had the top 10 most evil, with hitler,stalin,etc 1. you can't measure evil--the person that murders 1 is just as evil as the person that murders 100 2. the Aztecs...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## AZrailwhale (Aug 9, 2021)

Socialist said:


> You're truly desperate now, you can ignore the conditions present during the revolution, the times castro let many leave (mariel boatlift) on their own, the time millions of cubans voted and signed to keep socialism.. But fine, keep saying 'stomping on human face' when you support pinochet. Fuck you and your idiocy.


The Mariel Boatlift wasn't people leaving on their own, it was Castro exporting his criminal prisoners, not even the political ones, just the criminals.


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 9, 2021)

Socialist said:


> What did pinochet do for his people?


----------



## AZrailwhale (Aug 10, 2021)

whitehall said:


> Mostly democrat administrations used the CIA for illegal operations or let the agency run military operations. JFK used the CIA to raise, equip and train an illegal army to invade Cuba and LBJ let CIA clerks run the Vietnam War while the Generals sat on the sidelines. The ironic thing is that the CIA has consistently failed in it's mission as an "intelligence agency" since WW2. A noted failure is the 9-11 disaster.


JFK didn’t arm the Cuban exiles, that was Ike.  JFK withheld US support until he could see if the Cuban people rose up to support the exiles.  It didn’t happen to the support cane home and left the exiles to their fate.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 15, 2021)

gipper no, the US doesn't control them ...you're high


----------



## Ringo (Aug 19, 2021)

Western capitalism has replaced the slogan "the burden of the white man", under which it once imposed its will on the whole world by force, with the slogan "democracy and human rights", under which it imposes its will on the whole world in exactly the same way.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 20, 2021)

Ringo said:


> Western capitalism has replaced the slogan "the burden of the white man", under which it once imposed its will on the whole world by force, with the slogan "democracy and human rights", under which it imposes its will on the whole world in exactly the same way.



Are you still sad that the USSR isn't imposing "democracy and human rights" on Eastern Europe?


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 21, 2021)

After the war, American imperialism replaced British imperialism. But it was a heyday, as under Austro-Hungarian imperialism in the 19th century, when science and art flourished and people were freed from slavery. Austro-Hungarian and American imperialism were good forms of imperialism. This is right imperialism.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 21, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> After the war, American imperialism replaced British imperialism. But it was a heyday, as under Austro-Hungarian imperialism in the 19th century, when science and art flourished and people were freed from slavery. Austro-Hungarian and American imperialism were good forms of imperialism. This is right imperialism.


   Comparatively speaking---the Austria/Hapsburg 
empire WAS benign---to wit,  compared to the British 
empire,  Roman empire,  Ottoman empire ----etc etc.  
In history, however ----it set the stage for the THIRD 
REICH


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 21, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> Comparatively speaking---the Austria/Hapsburg
> empire WAS benign---to wit,  compared to the British
> empire,  Roman empire,  Ottoman empire ----etc etc.
> In history, however ----it set the stage for the THIRD
> REICH


The Third Reich was some kind of difficult compromise, it was a controversial state. There seemed to be both sides at once, Austrian and Prussian, represented by the right and left branches of National Socialism. I cannot understand what the Third Reich was and what it really inherits from. The left wing of National Socialism inherited the Prussian left idea, it was what lay at the basis of communism, and it was what is caused the death of the Habsburg empire. It seems that we are not told a lot about 2WW
Much of what was declared in the Reich was really from the Austro-Hungarian military culture, heroic ideals, romance, nobility, and so on. Romance in arts itself, with its ideals, is a product of Austro-Hungary. In addition, according to the plans of the Reich, it was the Danube region that was to become the center of the Empire.
But all this was created on the basis of Prussian socialism, which destroyed Austro-Hungary. This is a complete contradiction.


----------



## gipper (Oct 21, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> After the war, American imperialism replaced British imperialism. But it was a heyday, as under Austro-Hungarian imperialism in the 19th century, when science and art flourished and people were freed from slavery. Austro-Hungarian and American imperialism were good forms of imperialism. This is right imperialism.


Tell that to all the murdered people of Iraq, Syria, Iran, Yemen, Venezuela, Cuba, and pretty much all of Central America and South America and the Caribbean nations, Vietnam, Cambodia, and Laos.  I know I forgot many other nations and for this I apologize.


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 21, 2021)

gipper said:


> Tell that to all the murdered people of Iraq, Syria, Iran, Yemen, Venezuela, Cuba, and pretty much all of Central America and South America and the Caribbean nations, Vietnam, Cambodia, and Laos.  I know I forgot many other nations and for this I apologize.


I think this is a lie. In any case, starting from the 50s, it was the liberation of peoples from British slavery, including the totalitarian regime of the pedophile Beria collapsed in the USSR, and political prisoners were released. The Cuban missile crisis was a turn in the opposite direction(to the left).


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 21, 2021)

Socialist said:


> *
> 
> *
> *Friendly Dictators*
> ...


Wrong; bulwarks against COMMUNISM and their disgusting useful idiots!!!!!

Greg


----------



## gipper (Oct 21, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> I think this is a lie. In any case, starting from the 50s, it was the liberation of peoples from British slavery, including the totalitarian regime of the pedophile Beria collapsed in the USSR, and political prisoners were released. The Cuban missile crisis was a turn in the opposite direction(to the left).


So reality and the facts are now lies to the imperialist. You might want to get informed before posting.


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 21, 2021)

gipper said:


> So reality and the facts are now lies to the imperialist. You might want to get informed before posting.


These are the facts. After the war, Britain rapidly began to lose influence, and since the Caribbean crisis, it again began to gain points. There is no absolute accuracy, but the chronology is just that.


----------



## sparky (Oct 21, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> What is your nationality, asshole?





~S~


----------



## gipper (Oct 21, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> These are the facts. After the war, Britain rapidly began to lose influence, and since the Caribbean crisis, it again began to gain points. There is no absolute accuracy, but the chronology is just that.


Lol. You just ignore all the imperialist wars and the millions of dead bodies.


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 21, 2021)

At the moment, we have come to a critical point, the scenario almost completely reproduces the events of the United States' withdrawal from Vietnam. After that, there was another rise in the United States in the 80s-00s.
But now the US has completely taken by the left, and Britain.
An accurate indicator of this is always the power of the KGB in Russia. When right-wing America was taking off, the KGB was in the ass.


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 21, 2021)

gipper said:


> Lol. You just ignore all the imperialist wars and the millions of dead bodies.


These wars were not initiated by America.
Austro-Hungary is also not to blame for this, it only repulsed aggression. At first it was the Ottoman invasion, then Napoleon's invasion of Eastern Europe.


----------



## gipper (Oct 21, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> These wars were not initiated by America.
> Austro-Hungary is also not to blame for this, it only repulsed aggression. At first it was the Ottoman invasion, then Napoleon's invasion of Eastern Europe.


WTF!  Every war I speak of was initiated by the US. The US is an imperialist empire and it has ruthlessly murdered millions of innocent people over the past many decades.


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 21, 2021)

gipper said:


> Lol. You just ignore all the imperialist wars and the millions of dead bodies.


By the way, there is no doubt that most of the blood was shed by the left-wing empires, and not even during wars, but during the bloody regimes. These are several tens of millions of victims of the Stalinist regime, the crimes of the British administration in India, where from 4 to 7 million died in Bengal alone, the crimes of the Chinese communists against the Uyghurs, which number from tens to hundreds of millions of victims. Left-wing empires do it: hundreds of millions of innocent victims of left-wing empires.
And this is only what is widely known, and we do not know everything.


----------



## gipper (Oct 21, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> By the way, there is no doubt that most of the blood was shed by the left-wing empires, and not even during wars, but during the bloody regimes. These are several tens of millions of victims of the Stalinist regime, the crimes of the British administration in India, where from 4 to 7 million died in Bengal alone, the crimes of the Chinese communists against the Uyghurs, which number from tens to hundreds of millions of victims. Left-wing empires do it: hundreds of millions of innocent victims of left-wing empires.
> And this is only what is widely known, and we do not know everything.


Okay we agree on that, but are you trying to insinuate that since other empires were mass murdering tyrannies, it’s okay that the US does it too?


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 21, 2021)

gipper said:


> WTF!



By the way, libertarianism is a right-wing Austrian movement, and anarchism is a doctrine close to Proudhonism and fascism. This has nothing to do with left-wing liberalism. Are you confused even in orientation.


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 21, 2021)

gipper said:


> Okay we agree on that, but are you trying to insinuate that since other empires were mass murdering tyrannies, it’s okay that the US does it too?


The destruction of the British bloody regime, participation in the coup in the USSR, which led to the overthrow of the tyrant-pedophile Beria and the participation of the United States in the war of the peoples of Afghanistan against the Pashtun occupation were the right and magnificent steps. Such "imperialism" leads the world to freedom and progress. No world order is complete without the police, which must maintain it, the question is whether this police is left or right.


----------



## gipper (Oct 21, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> The destruction of the British bloody regime, participation in the coup in the USSR, which led to the overthrow of the tyrant-pedophile Beria and the participation of the United States in the war of the peoples of Afghanistan against the Pashtun occupation were the right and magnificent steps. Such "imperialism" leads the world to freedom and progress. No world order is complete without the police, which must maintain it, the question is whether this police is left or right.


You’re just mincing words. You make no sense.


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 21, 2021)

If we take the newest times, the United States intervened in the politics of the USSR in the 80s, and this led to the overthrow of the KGB in power, Gorbachev came and a pro-American policy aimed at freedom began. After 2 years, Soviet troops completely liberated Afghanistan, and this led to the independence of the occupied peoples of the Northern Alliance. This is +1 more to American "imperialism". Europe at that time was also experiencing bright times and was on the rise, this is also the merit of America. Now Europe has been stuck with a face in the mud, their mouths have been gagged and social security has been cut, now they should only rejoice in the fact that official marriages of perverts have been allowed.


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 21, 2021)

The notion of "empire" is simply the manipulation of leftist crooks. Here's a model: a little girl is standing, a left villain approaches her and tries to rape or kill her. The right knight intervenes and saves her. What happens if we "free" the world from the "empire" of chivalry? Who will save the girl then and stop the left predator striving for "freedom"?


----------



## gipper (Oct 21, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> The notion of "empire" is simply the manipulation of leftist crooks. Here's a model: a little girl is standing, a left villain approaches her and tries to rape or kill her. The right knight intervenes and saves her. What happens if we "free" the world from the "empire" of chivalry? Who will save the girl then and stop the left predator striving for "freedom"?


Typical imperialist attitude.

Yeah it’s not an empire, but it has foreign military bases spanning the globe (remember the sun never sets…?), massive navy cruising all the oceans and threatening any nation that refuses the empire’s dictates, a massive intelligence network that spies on enemies as well as allies and overthrows governments or outright murders foreign leaders, massive economic sanctions on nations who refuse to buckle causing massive death and suffering, a war budget that exceeds nearly all the world’s nation’s combined. 

Yeah it’s not an empire, says only the blind imperialist statist fool.


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 21, 2021)

The right one is a super-predator killing a predator praised by Nietzsche. In all languages, the word right means the right path, and the concept of left is always negative, it did not just arise, it is a great tradition coming from the ancient Aryan kings. The ancient vedic warriors had the concept of "Rta", the correct and just order, originating from above, hence the word Right and Reiter(Knight).
An analysis of the language itself provides more than an analysis of the deceitful leftist politics.


----------



## surada (Oct 21, 2021)

Socialist said:


> *
> 
> *
> *Friendly Dictators*
> ...



King Fahd of Saudi Arabia invested in clean water, power, roads, education and healthcare. 86% of oil revenues are invested in the Saudi people and infrastructure to include many public parks, libraries, mosques, colleges, universities and post graduate scholarships abroad.. How accurate is the rest of your list?


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 21, 2021)

The left empire seeks to mix peoples and destroy their identity and culture in a common faceless mass, the right empire tries to preserve individuality and gives many rights to the regions. America is a right-wing country, so only there remains real federalism, where the local power can overturn the decision of the federal government and the sheriff is elected by the people of the state.


----------



## gipper (Oct 21, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> The left empire seeks to mix peoples and destroy their identity and culture in a common faceless mass, the right empire tries to preserve individuality and gives many rights to the regions. America is a right-wing country, so only there remains real federalism, where the local power can overturn the decision of the federal government and the sheriff is elected by the people of the state.


STFU!


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 21, 2021)

An example of modern leftist politics is the politics of Kazakhstan. Kazakhstan consists of about 3 different base peoples, they want to mix them so much that they banned marriages between relatives up to the 7th tribe. Previously, it was the Land of the Huns, Turkestanis, now it is dominated by peoples similar to the Evenks. Previously, riders buried a horse in the same grave with them, but now they eat the meat of the horses. They have achieved the destruction of the original culture.
The former name of their capital Astana meant "remains", this name was inconvenient for them, so they gave it a stupid name after President Nazarbayev, whom even few people know outside of Kazakhstan. And the name of their country means "the country of the Cossacks", with the change of one sound  k / h


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 21, 2021)

Left China has about the same policy, only bloodier and more totalitarian. Few people outside of China now know that China consists of different peoples who speak different languages and dialects, there are at least four main nationalities, completely different, Tibet and East Turkestan are de facto just occupied territories, and central China takes no more than 1/5 of China. The Chinese communists exterminate the Uighurs and terrorize Tibetians, but at the same time claim that they are "one" people.
This is left Empire


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 21, 2021)

And what should be done to prevent the world from turning into such a left-wing tyranny? Bring Reagan's policy back to the United States. Only the United States can resist this now. By saving the world from the leftist plague, they will save themselves.


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 21, 2021)

There is no empty space in nature. All these screams are aimed only at getting where the United States is leaving. The left-wing British and Islamic Arabs and other similar forces will come there in their place. This is happening before our eyes. The Americans left, the Taliban came.
They are now talking to US, and buying a dollar, while US at least have control over their own army, and military bases scattered around the world. When US will fuckup, no one will talk. They will come to the USA and establish their own rules.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 21, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> The Third Reich was some kind of difficult compromise, it was a controversial state. There seemed to be both sides at once, Austrian and Prussian, represented by the right and left branches of National Socialism. I cannot understand what the Third Reich was and what it really inherits from. The left wing of National Socialism inherited the Prussian left idea, it was what lay at the basis of communism, and it was what is caused the death of the Habsburg empire. It seems that we are not told a lot about 2WW
> Much of what was declared in the Reich was really from the Austro-Hungarian military culture, heroic ideals, romance, nobility, and so on. Romance in arts itself, with its ideals, is a product of Austro-Hungary. In addition, according to the plans of the Reich, it was the Danube region that was to become the center of the Empire.
> But all this was created on the basis of Prussian socialism, which destroyed Austro-Hungary. This is a complete contradiction.


   yeah----but it happened----it was designed to be 
the third reich-----to wit   THE THIRD HOLY ROMAN 
EMPIRE     (my european ancestors were from the second----the Austria Hapsburg Empire.   Those who 
stayed in the area did not make it out


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Oct 21, 2021)

Socialist said:


> *
> 
> *
> *Friendly Dictators*
> ...




OP doesn't have a clue what an "empire" is.

Empires like Britain back in the 1800's had colonies that they ruled over. That's what made them empires.

America doesn't have colonies.


----------



## gipper (Oct 21, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> OP doesn't have a clue what an "empire" is.
> 
> Empires like Britain back in the 1800's had colonies that they ruled over. That's what made them empires.
> 
> America doesn't have colonies.


Oh yes it does, just in a slightly different way.


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 22, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> THE THIRD HOLY ROMAN
> EMPIRE


And why is this interpreted as "Roman Empire" (with a hint of the Empire of the Franks)? The word "Reich" is not the word "empire", right? Where did this interpretation come from?
I think that if they wanted to be considered the legacy of the Frankish empire, they would call themselves that.


----------



## DudleySmith (Oct 22, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> OP doesn't have a clue what an "empire" is.
> 
> Empires like Britain back in the 1800's had colonies that they ruled over. That's what made them empires.
> 
> America doesn't have colonies.



FDR helped get rid of the last one of the two we had, and his plan to de-colonize the world after WW II was more or less successful, except for the few who fell to Soviet imperialism.


----------



## DudleySmith (Oct 22, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> And what should be done to prevent the world from turning into such a left-wing tyranny? Bring Reagan's policy back to the United States. Only the United States can resist this now. By saving the world from the leftist plague, they will save themselves.



Most of the rest of the world doesn't want to kick in anything, they jsut want the U.S. to pay for it all, with its own treasure and blood. Europe whined and cried when asked to kick up their spending for their own defense a lousy 1-2%, so screw them, let Putin rape them silly. At least India and Viet Nam are stepping up, and have in the past, but few others are, except I read where Japan is re-arming. Don't know if that is a good idea or a bad one yet.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 23, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> And why is this interpreted as "Roman Empire" (with a hint of the Empire of the Franks)? The word "Reich" is not the word "empire", right? Where did this interpretation come from?
> I think that if they wanted to be considered the legacy of the Frankish empire, they would call themselves that.


   reich,  cetainly does refer to the  HOLY ROMAN 
   EMPIRE ---that of CONSTANTINE being the first 
   and the Austrian Hapburg ---another one ----even 
   the pre-protestant British Empire was a player as 
   was the Spanish conglomerate under SAINT
   ISABELLA


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 23, 2021)

Socialist said:


> Many of the world’s most repressive dictators have been friends of America.



Wow.  10,183 words just to say you hate America because it tries to have relationships and work with other world leaders especially ones which have a negative impact on others!

Gee, you could have invested all that effort instead into just finding a country you like better and moved there!


----------



## TeeDub (Apr 16, 2022)

Socialist said:


> Utter bullshit, you're basing this claim off of the losers of the revolution, yes, their was a revolution by the majority of peasants/workers against the rich/land owning capitalists, these are the ones who fled, and class tensions were so high, many in the middle class fled as well, the only other substantial event I can think of is the mariel boatlift, when castro let Cubans leave due to economic crisis, also, cubans are allowed to leave now, but you do realize many more flee capitalist countries like haiti then cuba, and no one is claiming cuba is a workers paradise, it is a struggling state caring for its people to the best of its ability, while trying to deal with capitalist influence.


The mariel boatlift was Castro emptying the prisons and mental asylums, is that how you got out?


----------



## Ringo (May 14, 2022)

On this day in 1985, 37 years ago the Philadelphia police dropped a bomb on a West Philly neighborhood, specifically on the house of a Black liberation group called MOVE, killing 11 members, including 5 children, destroying 61 homes and leaving 250 people homeless.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 14, 2022)

Ringo said:


> On this day in 1985, 37 years ago the Philadelphia police dropped a bomb on a West Philly neighborhood, specifically on the house of a Black liberation group called MOVE, killing 11 members, including 5 children, destroying 61 homes and leaving 250 people homeless.











						Of To Gulag GIF - Of To Gulag - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com


----------



## gipper (Jun 12, 2022)

Ringo said:


> On this day in 1985, 37 years ago the Philadelphia police dropped a bomb on a West Philly neighborhood, specifically on the house of a Black liberation group called MOVE, killing 11 members, including 5 children, destroying 61 homes and leaving 250 people homeless.


No doubt the cops responsible were sent to prison, just like at Waco.

Oh!  Wait!


----------

